# Head-Fi UK Meet: 02/04/2011 - London



## jr41

Head-Fi UK Meet: 02/04/2011 - London​ 
_- It's Official! -_​   
Details last updated 30/03/11 (updates in red)​   
*The deadline to confirm attendance has now passed*​  ​ Thank you to everyone who PM'd me to say they're attending.
 Sponsors 
http://www.ampcity.co.uk​   
AmpCity - UK headphone amp and DAC specialists. Stockists of gear by

 Audiotailor
 HeadAmp
 Head Direct
 Audio Gd
 Unique Melody
 Matrix
  
AmpCity are very kindly funding the venue, which is now booked and paid for. They have put many hours into finding a suitable venue for the most popular date decided upon in the poll (02/04/2011). Without their help and generosity this meet may not have been possible.
  
 Organising Committee MusiCol
 Nuwidol
 EddieE
 AmpCity
 jr41
  
 Date Saturday, 02/04/2011.
  
 Venue
   Crystals of London
 Crystal House,
 2 Agate Close,
 London NW10 7FJ
  ​ http://www.crystalsoflondon.com/
 ​ Room is available 1000 - 1800.

 We need time to setup tables, so we'll open the room to kit bringers at 1030 so they can setup.
   
*The event will open to everyone at 1100*​   

 Right between the M4 and M1, easily accessible from the A406.
 Close to tube stations on the Central and Piccadilly line (Zone 3).
 Close to reasonably priced hotels with parking (Holiday Inn, Travelodge and Premier Inn).
 Venue has 8 on-site parking spaces and apparently street parking usually isn't a problem (no yellow lines near by).
 At least 30 tables (each 5' * 2.5' - room for two people per table), plenty of chairs and 32 plug sockets (people will need to bring power gangs as per previous meets).
 Capacity for 200.
   
​     How to Sign-Up/Confirm attendance *In order to confirm your attendance at the meet, please PM jr41 with the following information:*

 Your real full name.
 Your telephone number.
 Any kit you're bringing.
 Whether you're bringing an additional person (we would like to limit the number of additional people that attendees can bring to one, and even then please consider that places are primarily for head-fi members interested in attending the meet). 
 Whether you're interested in attending an evening meal and social event after the meet.
   
Your forum alias and the kit you're bringing will then be added to the confirmed listings below.
   
Since AmpCity are kindly paying the venue costs for the 2011 UK Head-fi meet, there will be no attendance cost.
Had AmpCity not been so generous, entry costs would probably be in the region of £15 each. 
   
As such, we thought it would be a nice idea to setup a Just Giving page for a hearing related charity, so that if attendees wish to, they can donate a small sum to charity instead.
   
http://www.justgiving.com/uk-head-fi-meet-2011
   
Many thanks for your contribution!
   
 Raffle There will be a raffle, to which AmpCity have kindly donated one set of Unique Melody Aero Custom IEMs! smial1966 is kindly donating a RSA `The Tomahawk'. www.highendworkshop.co.uk, who will be present at the meet, are donating a Hifiman HE-4.
   
 
 Other details 
 EddieE is working on a programme which will list all gear at the event with room to write listening notes, etc. I've seen a few mock-ups and EddieE is clearly a talented graphic designer!
 A few suppliers have expressed interest in exhibiting their gear, including Graham Slee. Nuwidol has been working with a number of suppliers to secure gear for the meet - there will be more details to follow!
   
Nuwidol has arranged for Head-Direct to supply the Hifiman HE6, HE4, RE-272, RE-262 and HM-601, along with Audez'e to supply a number of LCD-2's!
 
*AmpCity will be exhibiting the following gear:*

 Lite Audio LT-One
 Lite Audio DAC 83
 Lite Audio DAC 68
 Lite Audio P100
 Blacknote DSS30
 Calyx DAC 32/192
 Calyx Kong
 Audio Gd Reference 7.1
 Audio Gd NFB-2
 Audio Gd NFB-12
 Audio Gg NFB-11ES
 Audio Gd NFB-7
 Audio Gd NFB-10ES
 Audio Gd Phoenix
 Audio Gd  C2.1
 Audiotailor Jade
 Matrix Mini-i
 Matrix M-Stage
 Matriz Cube
 Hifiman EF5
 Hifiman HE-4
 Hifiman HE-5LE
 Hifiman HE-6
 Hifiman RE0
 Hifiman RE-Zero
 Audiotailor Jade
 Unique Melody Mage
 Unique Melody Miracle
 + variety of headphones from Sennheiser, Denon, AKG, Grado
   
*www.highendworkshop.co.uk will also be bringing the following gear for us to sample:*

 AKG Q701 (one in white and one in green) Borrowed from AKG
 AKG HD242 (the new High Def headphones) Borrowed from AKG
 Cables Ixos Ixocita interconnects 4 sets of one metre cables (maybe more)
 Power block by ISO8 (this stop DC voltages and spikes)
 Stax 007 headphones
 Stax 007t amplifier
 Hifi-Man HE4 / HE5le / HE6
 Hifi-Man EF5 Amplifier
 Schiit Audio Asgard / Valhalla / Lyr ( highendworkshop are the new reseller for the UK )
 Omega Headphones stands for all Headphones
 Ayre QB9 and a good USB cable
 Ayre CD player or maybe the new blu ray player
 Laptop to work with the Ayre QB9
 Assortment of high quality power cables, blocks (which are mine) and also many normal power strips and power cables
   
For safety reasons any mains connected electronics needs to be housed in a suitable enclosure which is properly earthed.
   
*Hotels*
There is a Premier Inn very close to the venue. If you phone up, ask speak to Lauren, and quote 'Head-Fi UK Meet' to her, they can provide 1 room for 1 night at £75 incl. breakfast (you can book for two nights at £150, which I've just done). Lauren said the rate will start to go up soon, and so advised to book as soon as possible.
   
http://www.premierinn.com/en/checkHotel/LONHAN/london-hanger-lane
   
There are 70 parking spaces at the hotel, which are allocated on a first come first served basis, at £6 per night's stay.
   
The hotel only opened in October 2010 and gets good reviews on Trip Advisor.
   
*Post Meet Meal and Drinks*
Good news - after the last place cancelled our reservation, thanks to help from EddieE, I've booked another restaurant:
   
http://organicpizzahouse.com/index.html​   
​  ​ *The table is booked for 1930*​   
It's a bit further from the meet - about a 30min walk - so some may prefer to get taxis. The menu is on their website - it would help streamline things if everyone worked out what they want, the cost, and brought the right amount of money in cash (plus tip) with them. Thanks.
   
_- So, put 02/04/2011 in your diary, subscribe to this thread, and PM jr41 - as per the above - if you wish to attend! -_​


----------



## jr41

Confirmed Attendees - Final Listing​ Last updated 30/03/11​  ​ 
*Alias*​*Headphones*​*Amp*​*DAC*​*Source*​alvin sawdust​Sennheiser HD650 (SAA Endorphin re-cable) Superlux HD 681​Darkvoice 337se Williams Hart Chiara Class A​DB Audio Labs Tranquility DAC​Macbook Black​AmpCity​ ​ ​ ​ ​Antistase​AKG K340 (modded a la KT88 and re-cable) Beyerdynamic DT48-S (re-cable) Beyerdynamic DT880 Beyerdynamic DT480 (re-cable)​JFet MIlletMax 1.2​Grub DAC​Marantz CD80 (modded) Play Station 1 (modded)​Bhasi​ ​ ​ ​ ​binkobonko​Grado SR60 Grado SR 325i​RSA Hornet​ ​iMod​Bizzel​Sennheiser HD 650s (APS Re-cable)​ ​Benchmark DAC1​Squeezebox 3​Braydinio​ ​ ​ ​ ​breezy_amar​Shure SE530​ ​ ​ipod classic​cn11​Ultrasone Pro 900 (warrior05 re-cable) Earsonics SM3 Sony MDR-EX1000 Sennheiser IE8​Headstage Arrow 3G​ ​Sony X1060​damianryan​ ​ ​ ​ ​dsyzling​ ​ ​ ​ ​EddieE​Stax SR-303 beyerdynamic ET1000 YamaLux HP-1 Alessandro MS1000​FiiO E7 FiiO E9 FiiO A1 Stax SRM-Xh beyerdynamic N1000​ ​ ​ElectroMod​Yes​Yes​ ​ ​elton7033​AKG K701 Sony MDR CD900ST Westone ES3X UE TF10pro (Null Audio Enyo re-cable)​ibasso D12​ ​ ​Fing​Sennheiser HD800 Stax Lambda Pro Stax Lambda Pro Signature​SinglePower Supra Toaster Stax SRM T1​MHDT Havana DAC​ ​FlexPen76​Westone 4 Super.Fi5 EB Etymotic Er6i​ ​ ​ ​gavinfabl​Fischer Audio FA-003 Sony mdr-xb700 denon ah-c751​Fiio e9​Fiio e7​ ​Germs​HifiMan HE-6 Beyer Dynamic DT770 (80ohms)​Decware Mini Torii​Wyred 4 Sound DAC2​Smyth Research Realiser​hardtarget666​Sennheiser HD 650 (Zynsonix Xev Balanced re-cable) Earsonics SM3​Audio-gd NFB-10ES Graham Slee Voyager​ ​5.5G IMOD Pure i-20 Dock​headinclouds​Sennheiser HD 650 (high purity copper re-cable)​Linsley-Hood Solid state class A amp Borbely Solid state class A amp​ ​Arcam FMJ CD36​HiFiEr​Yes​Yes​ ​ ​Jimmythemook​Foxtex T50RP (Modded)​ ​ ​ ​JoetheArachnid​woodied Alessandro MS-1s HiFiMAN RE-ZERO Creative Aurvana Live​HifiDIY Panda​ ​ ​jr41​Sennheiser HD 650Sennheiser HD 25-1 II Westone UM3X​Little Dot MK IV SE​Nuforce uDac 2 Little Dot DAC_I​Macbook Air​KingofLimb​ ​ ​ ​ ​kofk​Sennheiser HD 650​ ​ ​ ​Loveairplane​Shure SRH840 Shure SRH440 UE Super Fi. 5 Pro​Meier Corda 3Move​ ​ ​mrq​Beyerdynamic T1 (Black Dragon re-cable) AKG 702 Sennheiser IE8 Audeze LCD2 (ALO audio RW8-S Silver/Copper balanced re-cable)​Audio-gd NFB-10ES​ ​Macbook Pro​nhat_thanh​Audio Technica AD2000 (Cardas recable) Head Direct RE262 Sennheiser IE7​ ​Nuforce uDac​ ​Noodleday​Audio Technica ath-w1000 Sennheiser hd600 Westone um2​ ​ ​ ​Nuwidol​JH JH13 Pro W/TWag Ultimate Ears UE700 Hifiman HE6 Hifiman HE4 Hifiman RE-272 Hifiman RE-262 Hifiman HM-601​RSA Protector​ ​iPod Touch 4G​P4Z​Audio Technica ATH-AD2000​ ​ ​Sansa Fuze (Rockboxed)​parafeed​Beyerdynamic T1 Sennheiser HD 800 JVC HA-DX1000​Halcyon DIY tube amp​DIY AD1865 SE tube DAC​Logitech Transporter and Touch​Parrots​JH13 JH16 Westone ES5 Triple Fi 10 pro custom reshelled Westone 3 Earsonics SM3 Monster miles Davis tribute Monster turbine pro coppers, Monster beats tour (control talk) Klipsch custom 3 Klipsch image x10i Sennheiser IE8 Crystal Piccolino (cable) TWAg OM (cable)​Alo Rx Ibasso D4 Ibasso PB2​ ​ ​pcf​ ​ ​ ​ ​Ra97oR​Audio Technica ATH-AD1000PRM Audio Technica ATH-WS70 Ultimate Ears triple.fi 10 (Crystalline pure silver re-cable)​iBasso D2+​ ​ ​rTyler​ ​ ​ ​ ​sekcgagdetman​ ​ ​ ​ ​severanth​Sennheiser HD 650 (balanced cable)​RSA SR-71B​ ​ipod classic ipod touch Mac Air with Amarra running iTunes​shaunybaby​Sennheiser HD 650 Grado 225i​ ​ ​ ​smial1966​Audeze LCD-2​ALO MKII RSA The Shadow Meier Corda Stepdance TTVJ Portable (Slim) Decware Zen Head Yamamoto HA-02 fi-Quest Grace m903​ ​Cypher Labs AlgoRHythm Solo​Somnambulist​ ​ ​ ​Nationite S:flo 2​soozieq*​ ​ ​ ​ ​szlf619​shure scl5 klipsch x10i​ ​ ​ ​TomForshaw​Alessandro MS1​AMB Mini3 Millett Minimax Hybrid​AMB Gamma 2​ ​tommyjp​klipsh s4​ ​ ​ ​tranhieu​AKG K1000​B22 (Balanced)​Buffalo 24 DAC (tube-i-zator output stage)​ ​tuahogary​Panasonic HJE900 Sony MDR-EX1000 JVC FX700 Radius DDM Final Audio Design 1601SB Ortofon e-Q7​ ​ ​ ​tws1​ ​ ​ ​ ​tyoung8​ ​ ​ ​ ​Type35​AKG K702​Nuforce Icon HDP​ ​ ​vkvedam​Denon AH-A100 Shure E500​iBasso D10 Neco V2​ ​Macbook Pro 17" Onkyo ND-S1​zenpunk​Fostex T50RP (Modded) Sennheiser HD650 AGK K702 Ultrasone Pro 900 Grado SR225i JVC DX1000 Westone 3 JVC FX500 Denon C750​Meier Concerto Darkvoice 336SE​Meier Stagedac​Onkyo NDS1 +iPod Touch 4G​zychan1​ ​ ​ ​  
   
 Attendees  alvin sawdust
 AmpCity
 Antistase
 Bhasi
 binkobonko
 Bizzel
 Braydinio
 breezy_amar
 cn11
 damianryan
 dsyzling
 EddieE
 ElectroMod
 elton7033
 Fing
 FlexPen76
 gavinfabl
 Germs
 hardtarget666
 headinclouds
 HiFiEr
 Jimmythemook
 JoetheArachnid
 jr41
 KingofLimb
 kofk
 Loveairplane
 mrq
 nhat_thanh
 Noodleday
 Nuwidol
 P4Z
 parafeed
 Parrots
 pcf
 Ra97oR
 rTyler
 sekcgagdetman
 severanth
 shaunybaby
 smial1966
 Somnambulist
 soozieq*
 szlf619
 TomForshaw
 tommyjp
 tranhieu
 tuahogary
 tws1
 tyoung8
 Type35
 vkvedam
 zenpunk
 zychan1
   
 Headphones  AKG 702
 AKG K1000
 AKG K340 (modded a la KT88 and re-cable)
 AKG K701
 AKG K702
 AKG K702
 Alessandro MS1
 Alessandro MS1000
 Audeze LCD-2
 Audeze LCD2 (ALO audio RW8-S Silver/Copper balanced re-cable)
 Audio Technica AD2000 (Cardas recable)
 Audio Technica ATH-AD1000PRM
 Audio Technica ATH-AD2000
 Audio Technica ath-w1000
 Audio Technica ATH-WS70
 Beyer Dynamic DT770 (80ohms)
 Beyerdynamic DT48-S (re-cable)
 Beyerdynamic DT480 (re-cable)
 Beyerdynamic DT880
 beyerdynamic ET1000
 Beyerdynamic T1
 Beyerdynamic T1 (Black Dragon re-cable)
 Creative Aurvana Live
 Crystal Piccolino (cable)
 Denon AH-A100
 denon ah-c751
 Denon C750
 Earsonics SM3
 Earsonics SM3
 Earsonics SM3
 EB Etymotic Er6i
 Fischer Audio FA-003
 Fostex T50RP (Modded)
 Foxtex T50RP (Modded)
 Grado 225i
 Grado SR 325i
 Grado SR225i
 Grado SR60
 Head Direct RE262
 HifiMan HE-6
 Hifiman HE4
 Hifiman HE6
 Hifiman HM-601
 Hifiman RE-262
 Hifiman RE-272
 HiFiMAN RE-ZERO
 JH JH13 Pro W/TWag
 JH13
 JH16
 JVC DX1000
 JVC FX500
 JVC FX700 Radius DDM Final Audio Design 1601SB Ortofon e-Q7
 JVC HA-DX1000
 Klipsch custom 3
 Klipsch image x10i
 klipsch x10i
 Monster beats tour (control talk)
 Monster miles Davis tribute
 Monster turbine pro coppers
 Panasonic HJE900
 Sennheiser HD 25-1 II
 Sennheiser HD 650
 Sennheiser HD 650
 Sennheiser HD 650
 Sennheiser HD 650 (balanced cable)
 Sennheiser HD 650 (high purity copper re-cable)
 Sennheiser HD 650 (Zynsonix Xev Balanced re-cable)
 Sennheiser HD 650s (APS Re-cable)
 Sennheiser HD 800
 Sennheiser hd600
 Sennheiser HD650
 Sennheiser HD650 (SAA Endorphin  re-cable)
 Sennheiser HD800
 Sennheiser IE7
 Sennheiser IE8
 Sennheiser IE8
 Sennheiser IE8
 Shure E500
 shure scl5
 Shure SE530
 Shure SRH440
 Shure SRH840
 Sony MDR CD900ST
 Sony MDR-EX1000
 Sony MDR-EX1000
 Sony mdr-xb700
 Stax Lambda Pro
 Stax Lambda Pro Signature
 Stax SR-303
 Super.Fi5
 Superlux HD 681
 triple Fi 10 pro (custom reshelled)
 TWAg OM (cable)
 UE Super Fi. 5 Pro
 UE TF10pro (Null Audio Enyo re-cable)
 Ultimate Ears triple.fi 10 (Crystalline pure silver re-cable)
 Ultimate Ears UE700
 Ultrasone Pro 900
 Ultrasone Pro 900 (warrior05 re-cable)
 Westone 3
 Westone 3
 Westone 4
 Westone ES3X
 Westone ES5
 Westone um2
 Westone UM3X
 woodied Alessandro MS-1s
 YamaLux HP-1
   
 Amplifiers  ALO MKII
 Alo Rx
 AMB Mini3
 Audio-gd NFB-10ES
 Audio-gd NFB-10ES
 B22 (Balanced)
 beyerdynamic N1000
 Borbely Solid state class A amp
 Darkvoice 336SE
 Darkvoice 337se
 Decware Mini Torii
 Decware Zen Head
 FiiO A1
 FiiO E7
 FiiO E9
 Fiio e9
 Graham Slee Voyager
 Headstage Arrow 3G
 HifiDIY Panda
 iBasso D10
 ibasso D12
 iBasso D2+
 Ibasso D4
 Ibasso PB2
 JFet MIlletMax 1.2
 Linsley-Hood Solid state class A amp
 Little Dot MK IV SE
 Meier Concerto
 Meier Corda 3Move
 Meier Corda Stepdance
 Millett Minimax Hybrid
 Neco V2
 Nuforce Icon HDP
 RSA Hornet
 RSA Protector
 RSA SR-71B
 RSA The Shadow
 SinglePower Supra Toaster
 Stax SRM T1
 Stax SRM-Xh
 TTVJ Portable (Slim)
 Williams Hart Chiara Class A
 Yamamoto HA-02 fi-Quest
 Grace m903
   
 DACs  AMB Gamma 2
 Benchmark DAC1
 Buffalo 24 DAC (tube-i-zator output stage)
 DB Audio Labs Tranquility DAC
 Fiio e7
 Grub DAC
 Little Dot DAC_I
 Meier Stagedac
 MHDT Havana DAC
 Nuforce uDac
 Nuforce uDac 2
 Wyred 4 Sound DAC2
   
 Sources  5.5G IMOD Pure i-20 Dock
 Arcam FMJ CD36
 Cypher Labs AlgoRHythm Solo
 iMod
 ipod classic
 ipod classic
 ipod touch
 iPod Touch 4G
 Macbook Air
 Macbook Black
 Macbook Pro
 Macbook Pro 17"
 Marantz CD80 (modded)
 Nationite S:flo 2
 Onkyo ND-S1
 Onkyo NDS1 +iPod Touch 4G
 Play Station 1 (modded)
 Sansa Fuze (Rockboxed)
 Smyth Research Realiser
 Sony X1060
 Squeezebox 3


----------



## jr41

Meet Rules​  These are the standard set of rules for a Head-Fi meet. Please review before the meet, and observe at the meet, to ensure everyone has a good time, we don't have any problems, and that we can continue to enjoy meets in the future. Many thanks.
   
*Personal Hygiene is important.*

 Wash your hair and your ears--and behind your ears.
 Avoid the use of products like hair gel, hair spray, mousse, etc. some of the headphones you'll have the opportunity to try cost more than a good used car.
 With all the gear & other members, it could get warm in the room. Dress accordingly.
   
*The most important thing of all is to have fun.*

 Meets are Great, so be prepared to have a great day with fellow Head-fi members.
 If you don't have any gear to bring, that's OK. Just bring your ears.
 You can try whatever gear you want but be polite, ask permission, don't be a gear hog, etc.
 If you have any questions about gear, look for the owner and ask. Or just ask whoever is listening (after they're done).
 Everyone is very friendly and will be glad to answer you.
 Do not be shy.
 Mingle.
 You will find everyone to be very friendly & helpful.
 Most of all enjoy yourself & take the opportunity to hear gear you normally wouldn't get a chance to, or are thinking of buying.
   
*Get organised.*

 Take a mental (or written) list of what you want to hear. If you do this before the meet, leave some time to look around and listen to some surprises.
 You'll be overwhelmed with the amount of gear that will be at the meet.
 Read the impressions thread afterward. You'll realize you missed listening to something you wanted to hear.
 Time Flies at these meets.
   
*Remember that you're trying out another member's gear.*

 Treat all gear with the utmost respect.
 Ask if you're not sure how to operate any gear, or you're just curious about the system setup. Some gear requires headphones to be plugged in at all times, some gear doesn't like it when you unplug headphones unless the volume is turned all the way around. Don't just assume that everything works the same way. Just ask, it can save a lot of heartache.
 Respect the owner's wishes.
 Give it all the velvet cushion treatment.
 If you have any doubt or questions, ask.
 Do not place headphones on top of other gear--if you're not sure where to put it, ask the owner.
 Do not remove any gear from a setup without the owner's permission.
 Do not remove any cables or make any other changes to the setup without the owner's permission.
 If you do take gear away from a table, or borrow cables, adapters, or power strips, try to remember where you got it from, and bring it back when you're done. In all the excitement, it's easy to forget where you got that 1/4" to 3.5mm headphone adapter.
 If you listen loud remember to lower the volume for the next person.
 If you don't know or are just curious about something, ask someone. Anyone. Someone knows, or knows someone who knows.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

WOOT!
   
  Ahem. Anyway, very excited that the ball is finally rolling downhill on this. I'd like to applaud the work that ALL of the organisers have put in, especially jr41 for his tireless work and Musicol for coming up with the idea. The venue looks fantastic, another kudos for AmpCity for finding it.
   
  Oh, and people: don't forget to change the link in your sig if you've got one.


----------



## Germs

That is great 
   
  A big thank to the organising committee !


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Oh, and people: don't forget to change the link in your sig if you've got one.


 

 Very good point!


----------



## zenpunk

Great work and big Thanks to all involved. Starting packing now....


----------



## alvin sawdust

Superb, really looking forward to this. Looks like a nice dancefloor, anyone for the soft shoe shuffle?


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Superb, really looking forward to this. Looks like a nice dancefloor, anyone for the soft shoe shuffle?


 

 Ha ha! Everyone should bring along their portable rig so we can have a Headphone Disco!


----------



## lawrywild

Subbed. Hope to make this.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> Other details This announcement is hot off the press (AmpCity have literally just booked the venue) and so there are obviously further details to be decided:
> 
> 
> We will be asking people to confirm their attendance and list any gear they're bringing in due course. We just need to determine total places and gear exhibition places available, etc., at the venue (based on expressions of interest so far, there should be plenty of space for everyone).





   
  Great News.  I'd just like to say thanks to MusiCol, Nuwidol, EddieE,  jr41 and of course AmpCity for making this happen.
   
  re. confirmation. Do you want us to re-list the equipment here or pm you?


----------



## Bizzel

I'm excited to see that there'll be some HeadAmp gear available to sample. My latest DIY project is essentially a GS-X so it would be interesting to compare the two if there's one available.

Thanks to everyone who put in time and effort in order to get this organised, I'm sure a lot of people are looking forward to it.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





mrq said:


> re. confirmation. Do you want us to re-list the equipment here or pm you?


 

 Not sure yet. I suspect it will be a case of asking people to confirm and list the kit they're bringing via PM, and once they've made a donation, etc., we'll add the attendee and their kit to the confirmed list in this thread.


----------



## paulb09

Indeed, thanks to all the organisers for getting this set up in what is really quite a short space of time, not to mention the sponsors for paying for the venue and potentially suppying some great equipment.


----------



## Nuwidol

Can't wait for this!


----------



## Marcus_C

It sounds good, thanks to everyone who's been making this happen, will be great!!!


----------



## Severanth

Big thanks to Ampcity and organisers much appreciated. Looking forward to it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Will be driving in from Sevenoaks, Kent if anyone wants to car share. PM me.


----------



## vkvedam

Outstanding! Many thanks to the sponsors and organisers.


----------



## BlutoSlice

Great news I'll be there


----------



## TomForshaw

Fantastic news!


----------



## Type35

Thanks a bunch for organizing this event.
  I can't wait!


----------



## Ra97oR

How could I have missed this.
   
  Gonna bring:
   
   
*Headphones:*
  Audio Technica ATH-AD1000PRM
 Audio Technica ATH-WS70
 Ultimate Ears triple.fi 10 (Crystalline pure silver cable + Sony Hybrids)
   
*Amp/DAC:*
  iBasso D2+ Boa
  Terminator "Clarity" <- Depends
   
*Others:*
  Chord Company Crimson Plus RCA interconnect
 DIY silver LOD


----------



## Duggeh

I've just logged into Head-Fi again for a chance to see if anything like this might have popped up. I haven't read the detail yet but I had to reply.
   
   
   
  Consider me nominally in. Can't have this sort of event go by without someone of the forum oldies turning up.
   
   
  I hope some of the fine chaps who were at the previous Manchester November meets (or the prior, seriously old school forum) decide to take the time to come.
   
   
  If I'm there, I'll be there with all that I can put together. Stax, reel to reel tape, vinyl and all.
   
   
  Any good microbreweries or ale houses nearby?
   
   
  -Doug.


----------



## Sceptre

Alas,
   
  A relative of mine has chosen the April 2nd for their 80th birthday party.  The good news is that it should be over by 14:00.
   
  I should arrive sometime after 15:30 so will bring my portable sources.  I'll re-list that equipment on this thread shortly.
   
  Will be good to share a pint soon Duggeh.
   
  Regards
   
  Sceptre


----------



## Germs

Duggeh,
   
  I don't know what your oldies things are, but they look interesting!
   
  What Stax do you have ?
  I currently have the SRS-2050 II system (SR-202 earspeaker and SRM-252II amp) but I don't know if I will still have them at the meet, as I have a Hifiman HE-6 now.


----------



## vkvedam

Hey Duggeh
   
  Nice to see you around again. Wouldn't mind having an ale afterwards. See you there, hopefully.
   
  Ven


----------



## jr41

It would be great to hear some Stax!
   
  I'm hoping to organise a social event after the meet (and maybe the night before if there's sufficient interest). Something along the lines of a meal in a local restaurant followed by drinks in a nearby pub/bar. I'll ask for people to indicate their interest when confirming their attendance at the meet so I know how big a table to book, etc.


----------



## Fing

Well - this is literally on my doorstep - I can't not turn up to this, so if there's room, please count me in.


----------



## Parafeed

I'd like to come too, although I can't confirm until next week.


----------



## zenpunk

fing said:


> Well - this is literally on my doorstep - I can't not turn up to this, so if there's room, please count me in.




Cool! After-party, drinks and pizzas at Fing's place


----------



## 120717

I'll come if I'm free. Why don't I own a calendar..oh dear.
  I have AD2000s, unfortunately no laptop to use with my Musiland Monitor 02 US.
   
  This is exciting.


----------



## Duggeh

Good to hear from old chaps that there's interest in a beer. It'll be good to raise a glass with you all again.
   
   
  Meets aren't just about the gear lods. It's about people and fun.
   
  If this is going to be a all-day thing, we should go for a sit down, burger and beer come lunchtime.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





duggeh said:


> If this is going to be a all-day thing, we should go for a sit down, burger and beer come lunchtime.


 

 I am okay with this. Not expecting onsite catering, but if we could band together and go to a decent pub that would be awesome.


----------



## Loveairplane

Wow...!! I'm interesting...  
   
  I hope I will be free on that day...If yes, I will go for sure...
   
   
   
  I don't know if you guys would like to hear some of my (little)system...if anyone would like to try...I can bring (all of) them to the meeting... (Just let me know)
   
  - Meier Audio Corda 3Move [amp/dac]
  - HiFiMan EF-5 [amp]
  - Zero DAC [amp/dac]
  - Nuforce Icon Mobile [amp/dac]
   
   Universal IEM and headphones...that I also have...
  - UE TFi 10
  - UE SFi 5Pro
  - Westone UM2
  - Shure SE530
  - Etymotic ER-4P
  - HiFiMan HE-5
  - Shure SRH-840
  - Shure SRH-440
  etc.


----------



## kofk

I would love to come along too.


----------



## tranhieu

Count me in!
  Just one question, can I bring my uncased balanced B22 + 2x S22 + Buffalo 24 + 2x tube output stage? I'm at the final stage of building the tube output stage yet there wont be any time for me to case them all up as university work is too heavy atm. And I'm afraid that due to safety precautions it is not allowed to bring those high voltage electronics stuff being exposed, is it?
  I really want to show you guys my build and how they pair with my K1000


----------



## Marcus_C

^ That would be awesome! But yeah I imagine there'll be something against high voltage exposed electronics that can't be brushed over with big yellow signs!


----------



## tranhieu

It would be a big letdown if I'm not allowed to enter the building. Hope there would be some exception. As I saw in the last Bay Area meet there was a no chassis s22 + 3x a20 and lots of people loved it!


----------



## Nuwidol

Quote: 





tranhieu said:


> Count me in!
> Just one question, can I bring my uncased balanced B22 + 2x S22 + Buffalo 24 + 2x tube output stage? I'm at the final stage of building the tube output stage yet there wont be any time for me to case them all up as university work is too heavy atm. And I'm afraid that due to safety precautions it is not allowed to bring those high voltage electronics stuff being exposed, is it?
> I really want to show you guys my build and how they pair with my K1000


 


  If you don't bring your b22 you're not coming! A b22 has been on my ear radar for a very long time. I'd love to hear it mate. Please bring it. I'll be your friend


----------



## jr41

To echo Nuwidol, I would love to hear the B22, tranheiu! I'm just getting into DIY myself, having recently completed a CMOY and a couple of Velleman kits (to get the hang of through hole PCB soldering). Now I'm researching a Mini3, then I plan to build an M3 (first with off-the-shelf PSU, then a Q11), followed ultimately by a B22+S22(s) - I hope. Having said that, I think the safety around "exposed" AC line voltages is something to be considered - are you able to fashion a temporary cover for the power supplies, and perhaps some warning signage, just to be on the safe side?
   
  I look forward to having a chat with you about DIY audio!


----------



## jr41

Update  I'm conscious we still haven't advertised how people sign up to meet and indicate what gear they're bringing (and time's running out - we only have little over a month before the event!). I've finally got a contact for the venue management via AmpCity so I hope to bottom out a few of the details around venue capacity tomorrow, at which point I can advertise how many places are available and start to take confirmations.
   
  Charity donations won't be mandatory, but we will setup a Just Giving page for any voluntary donations (as admittance to the venue will be free, thanks to AmpCity). There will also be a raffle, with at least one prize - AmpCity are very generously offering one set of Unique Melody Aero custom IEMs (three drivers!). Nuwidol has been doing some great work securing gear from suppliers to exhibit at the event, and hopefully obtaining more donations for raffle prizes from other suppliers.


----------



## elton7033

I am looking forward to see you all there.
   
  I am going to bring
   
  Headphone:AKG K701
                       Sony MDR CD900ST
   
  IEM: Westone ES3X
           UE TF10pro with Null Audio Enyo silver cable
   
  Amp: Ibasso D12 Anacoda+Silver plated Copper LOD


----------



## TomForshaw

jr41 - I'll have my Mini^3 if you want to have a listen to one.
   
  I'll be bringing:
   
  AMB Gamma2
  AMB Mini^3
  Millett Minimax
   
  Looking forward to hearing some different headphones - I'm holding off a purchase for the time being until the meet 
   
  I'd also love to hear the B22 and Buffalo DAC.
   
  I'll bring my Alessandro MS1s too - though they look a bit raggy at the moment.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





tomforshaw said:


> jr41 - I'll have my Mini^3 if you want to have a listen to one.


 
   
  Awesome, thanks very much!


----------



## tranhieu

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> To echo Nuwidol, I would love to hear the B22, tranheiu! I'm just getting into DIY myself, having recently completed a CMOY and a couple of Velleman kits (to get the hang of through hole PCB soldering). Now I'm researching a Mini3, then I plan to build an M3 (first with off-the-shelf PSU, then a Q11), followed ultimately by a B22+S22(s) - I hope. Having said that, I think the safety around "exposed" AC line voltages is something to be considered - are you able to fashion a temporary cover for the power supplies, and perhaps some warning signage, just to be on the safe side?
> 
> I look forward to having a chat with you about DIY audio!


 
  Ah, I'm just a beginner though, there're a lot better guys out there! But surely I'm looking forward to a chat with you!
  If it's ok I will bring my whole desktop rig, including the balanced b22, the tube-i-zator buffalo 24, and the K1000. Also the Imod + Mcap + voyager + um3x will come along as well.
  Anyone knows if fault151 is coming? That guy has some excellent system as well. I modded the buffalo thanks to his advice.


----------



## TomForshaw

Trains booked - what sort of times are people getting there?


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





tranhieu said:


> Ah, I'm just a beginner though, there're a lot better guys out there! But surely I'm looking forward to a chat with you!
> ...
> Anyone knows if fault151 is coming? That guy has some excellent system as well. I modded the buffalo thanks to his advice.


 

 If you've managed to build a balanced B22 then you're an expert in my eyes!
   
  He did express an interest in the initial thread. I tried to contact the venue manager a couple of times today to confirm how many places we can offer - so I can start taking confirmations - but got no answer. I've left a message so hopefully he'll be in contact soon - I'll try again tomorrow anyway.
   
  Quote: 





tomforshaw said:


> Trains booked - what sort of times are people getting there?


 

 The room is available from 1000 I believe. It should be available earlier to those needing to setup kit. I will confirm this when I get hold of the venue manager.


----------



## jr41

The venue website is back up:
http://www.crystalsoflondon.com/
  
  It looks awesome, and it has a very nice looking bar and resturant! (It appears from the pictures they even have pool tables.)
   
  The website also mentions on-site parking which could be a real bonus.
   
  I'll confirm these details when I get hold of the manager (hopefully tomorrow).


----------



## thathertz

Looking very good - I would really love to go.
   
*If I can make it I will bring: *
   
*Headphones:* Ultrasone Edition 9's
*Source*: Denon 3930 (CD, SACD, DVD-A)
*Headphone amp*: Singlepower Extreme Platinum (+mods)
*Interconnects:* Nordost Red Dawn
   
*Keeping a watch on this one...*


----------



## nhat_thanh

I'm up for this! Will bring:
  - Audio Technica AD2000 cardas recabled
  - Head Direct RE262 (maybe RE252 as well)
  - Sennheiser IE7
  - uDac 1


----------



## Type35

The gear list is already starting to look impressive!
I'm hoping to bring the Nuforce Icon HDP and AKG K702.


----------



## jr41

Update​ Check out the opening post for a few extra details, plus:
 How to Sign-Up/Confirm attendance *In order to confirm your attendance at the meet, please PM jr41 with the following information:*

 Your real full name.
 Your telephone number.
 Any kit you're bringing.
 Whether you're bringing an additional person (we would like to limit the number of additional people that attendees can bring to one, and even then please consider that places are primarily for head-fi members interested in attending the meet). 
 Whether you're interested in attending an evening meal and social event after the meet.
   
Your forum alias (only) and the kit you're bringing will then be added to the confirmed listings below.
   
- - -​   
Since AmpCity are kindly paying the venue costs for the 2011 UK Head-fi meet, there will be no attendance cost.
Had AmpCity not been so generous, entry costs would probably be in the region of £15 each. 
   
As such, we thought it would be a nice idea to setup a Just Giving page for a hearing related charity, so that if attendees wish to, they can donate a small sum to charity instead.
   
http://www.justgiving.com/uk-head-fi-meet-2011
   
Many thanks for your contribution!


----------



## jr41

Hotels   
  I just called the Premier Inn, which is very close to the venue. If you phone up, ask speak to Lauren, and quote 'Head-Fi UK Meet' to her, they can provide 1 room for 1 night at £75 incl. breakfast (you can book for two nights at £150, which I've just done). Lauren said the rate will start to go up soon, and so advised to book as soon as possible.
   
http://www.premierinn.com/en/checkHotel/LONHAN/london-hanger-lane
   
  There are 70 parking spaces at the hotel, which are allocated on a first come first served basis, at £6 per night's stay.
   
  The hotel only opened in October 2010 and gets good reviews on Trip Advisor.


----------



## jr41

Check out this e-mail I got from RNID:
   
  Quote: 





> Hi John
> 
> I am emailing as you recently set up a justgiving page to raise money for RNID – thank you for supporting us!
> 
> ...


 
   
  They must have spotted the Just Giving page we setup. I'm impressed by their active engagement. I'll ask Rebecca for some bumf to display at the meet.
   
  Thanks for the contributions so far - please keep them coming!


----------



## jr41

Please be sure to check out the opening posts as I'll be updating them regularly with more detail about the meet and the list of attendees and gear. Please also review and observe the rules post, also at the beginning of this thread. Thanks.


----------



## hardtarget666

Only wish someone would bring an LCD-2 to the meet.


----------



## Germs

Quote: 





hardtarget666 said:


> Only wish someone would bring an LCD-2 to the meet.


 
   
   
  Yes, that would be great to compare it with the HE-6.
  Maybe Audeze could send one?


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





germs said:


> Yes, that would be great to compare it with the HE-6.
> Maybe Audeze could send one?


 

 They wouldn't get it back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm on the pre-order, but with their waiting list running into two months I can't see me getting mine until May
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  @hardtarget666 
  I see you have the other NFB. Enjoying it?


----------



## Nuwidol

Quote: 





hardtarget666 said:


> Only wish someone would bring an LCD-2 to the meet.


 


  I've actually asked them & I'm in the process of trying to organise one


----------



## vkvedam

Kabeer is from London and he is one of the very first people to get hands on LCD-2s.


----------



## hardtarget666

Quote: 





mrq said:


> They wouldn't get it back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The best purchase in my Head-fi journey so far (although I've only just started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I'm also on the waiting list albeit only for a month and from the looks of it, its gonna take a long time before I get my grubby mitts on them.
  Quote: 





nuwidol said:


> I've actually asked them & I'm in the process of trying to organise one


 
   
  It would be awesome if they could send it.
   
  Hopefully Kabeer makes it to the meet with his LCD-2


----------



## tranhieu

Would be great if there's a balanced cable for the LCD2 as well! That way I can try them with my b22


----------



## alvin sawdust

If anyone would like a lift, I will be driving down from Manchester on the friday evening. Maybe chip in towards the fuel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I will be heading home on saturday evening.


----------



## vkvedam

I'll be driving down from Warwick/Coventry. I could give someone a lift from locations in and around. I'll be driving down on Friday (After-noonish/Evening) and back on Sunday evening. Not bothered about fuel sharing as I am driving down anyway (Hey alvin, please don't take it seriously as it's just my way of spreading happiness).


----------



## tranhieu

Quote: 





vkvedam said:


> I'll be driving down from Warwick/Coventry. I could give someone a lift from locations in and around. I'll be driving down on Friday (After-noonish/Evening) and back on Sunday evening. Not bothered about fuel sharing as I am driving down anyway (Hey alvin, please don't take it seriously as it's just my way of spreading happiness).


 


  Hey Alvin, can I have a seat in your car? I'm in Coventry


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





vkvedam said:


> I'll be driving down from Warwick/Coventry. I could give someone a lift from locations in and around. I'll be driving down on Friday (After-noonish/Evening) and back on Sunday evening. Not bothered about fuel sharing as I am driving down anyway (Hey alvin, please don't take it seriously as it's just my way of spreading happiness).


 


  No offense taken, Manchester is a bit further away than Coventry. I wouldn't be looking to halve the cost of the fuel, just a donation, which i feel anyone would think is fair


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





tranhieu said:


> Hey Alvin, can I have a seat in your car? I'm in Coventry


 


  tranhieu, I think it's vkvedam who you need to talk to.


----------



## tranhieu

opps sorry, got mixed up between the 2 posts.


----------



## Drake22

I would love to come and bring w5000, w1000x, hd650 with zu mobius, d2000 with jena ultrawire, k702 with black dragon and RAL silver paradise..
  But London is so far away  Is anybody from hull going to the meet?


----------



## vkvedam

Hey tranhieu You are welcome. Ven


----------



## zenpunk

I am also on the waiting list, since the end of January... I will probaly get it just after the meet :mad:



hardtarget666 said:


> Only wish someone would bring an LCD-2 to the meet.






mrq said:


> They wouldn't get it back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jr41

The confirmed list of attendees and kit is starting to look pretty healthy now! I'm personally looking forward to hearing the T1, HD 800, HE-6, SR225i, Stax, mini3, b22, Concerto and stagedac. I just hope there's opportunity to sample all of them!
   
  Plus, I got the following update from AmpCity RE what they're planning to bring:
   
  Quote: 





> In terms of equipment, things are not finalised as yet, but we are looking to bring about 6 desktop systems - so a source, DAC, and headphone amp - plus a few portable ones to demo the customs and IEMs.
> 
> Brands definitely in attendance: Audio Gd, HiFiMan, Audiotailor, Unique Melody, Matrix, Lite Audio, Calyx. The Calyx DAC is something special - Sabre32 based and accepts 192/32 natively via async USB, plus it has two separate clocks for 44.1/88.2/176.4 and 48/96/192. Can be powered by USB directly or with an external 5v power supply (an extremely high quality linear power supply with discrete regulators is being built for it, and will be available as an upgrade at cost price).


 
   
  So there's that lot to look forward to too!
   
  Oh and £55 raised for the RNID so far. Thanks for everyones contributions.
   
 Attendees MusiCol
 Nuwidol
 EddieE
_AmpCity_
 jr41
 parafeed
 mrq
  alvin sawdust
  Germs
 Type35
 kofk
 hardtarget666
 Bizzel 
  vkvedam
  elton7033
 Fing
 Ra97oR
  Parrots
 nhat_thanh
 FrankZ
 gavinfabl
 binkobonko
 tranhieu
 TomForshaw
 P4Z
 zenpunk
   
 Headphones  Sennheiser HD 650
 Sennheiser HD 25-1 II
 Westone UM3X
  Beyerdynamic T1
 Sennheiser HD 800
 JVC HA-DX1000
 Beyerdynamic T1 (Black Dragon re-cable)
 AKG 702
 Sennheiser IE8
  Sennheiser HD650 (SAA Endorphin re-cable)
  Superlux HD 681
 HifiMan HE-6
 Beyerdynamic DT770 (80ohms)
 AKG K702
 Sennheiser HD 650
 Sennheiser HD 650 (Zynsonix Xev Balanced re-cable)
 Earsonics SM3
 Sennheiser HD 650 (APS Re-cable)
  Stax SR-303
 beyerdynamic ET1000
 YamaLux HP-1
 Alessandro MS1000
 JH JH13 Pro W/TWag
 Ultimate Ears UE700
  Hifiman HE6
  Hifiman HE4
  Hifiman RE-272
  Hifiman RE-262
  Hifiman HM-601
  Denon AH-A100
 Shure E500
  AKG K701
 Sony MDR CD900ST
 Westone ES3X
 UE TF10pro (Null Audio Enyo re-cable)
 Sennheiser HD800
 Stax Lambda Pro
 Stax Lambda Pro Signature
 Audio Technica ATH-AD1000PRM
 Audio Technica ATH-WS70
 Ultimate Ears triple.fi 10 (Crystalline pure silver re-cable)
  JH13
 JH16
 Westone ES5
 Triple Fi 10 pro (custom reshelled)
 Westone 3
 Earsonics SM3
 Monster miles Davis tribute
 Monster turbine pro coppers
 Monster beats tour (control talk)
 Klipsch custom 3
 Klipsch image x10i
 Sennheiser IE8
 Crystal Piccolino (IEM cable)
 TWAg OM (IEM cable)
 Audio Technica AD2000 (Cardas recable)
 Head Direct RE262
 Sennheiser IE7
 Fischer Audio FA-003
 Sony mdr-xb700
 Denon ah-c751
 Grado SR60
 Grado SR 325i
 AKG K1000
 Alessandro MS1
 Audio Technica ATH-AD2000
 Fostex T50RP (Modded)
 Sennheiser HD650
 AGK K702
 Ultrasone Pro 900
 Grado SR225i
 JVC DX1000
 Westone 3
 JVC FX500
 Denon C750
   
 Amplifiers  Little Dot MK IV SE
  Audio-gd NFB-10ES
  Darkvoice 337se
  Williams Hart Chiara Class A
  Nuforce Icon HDP
 Audio-gd NFB-10ES
 Graham Slee Voyager
  Ray Samuels SR71-A
 FiiO E7
 FiiO E9
 FiiO A1
 Stax SRM-Xh
 beyerdynamic N1000
  iBasso D10
 Neco V2
  ibasso D12
 SinglePower Supra Toaster
 Stax SRM T1
 iBasso D2+ 
  Alo Rx
 Ibasso D4
 Ibasso PB2
 Fiio e9
 RSA Hornet
 B22 (Balanced)
 AMB Mini3
 Millett Minimax Hybrid
 Meier Concerto
 Darkvoice 336SE
   
 DACs  Nuforce uDac2
  Little Dot DAC_I
  DB Audio Labs Tranquility DAC
  Wyred 4 Sound DAC2
 Benchmark DAC1
  Pico DAC
  MHDT Havana DAC
  Nuforce uDac
 Fiio e7
 Buffalo 24 DAC (tube-i-zator output stage)
 AMB Gamma 2
 Meier Stagedac
   
 Sources  Apple Macbook Air
  Apple Macbook Pro
  Apple Macbook Black
  5.5G IMOD
 Pure i-20 Dock
 Squeezebox 3
  ipod touch 4G
  Macbook Pro 17"
 Onkyo ND-S1
  iMod
 Sansa Fuze (Rockboxed)
 Onkyo ND-S1
 iPod Touch 4G


----------



## Germs

The list of equipments is already impressive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Looks like you forgot my Decware Mini Torii (amplifier) and Smyth Research Realiser


----------



## jr41

@Germs
  Apologies RE the Decware, added to the main list.
   
  I looked up the Realiser because I hadn't heard of it. From my quick search it appeared to be some kind of sound processor/multi-speaker emulator. I must admit I wasn't sure which category to put it under (i.e. amp, DAC or source), which would you advise?


----------



## Germs

Yes it a kind of multi-speaker emulator. It uses measurements done in a real room with real speakers and reproduce them into a headphone.
  Measurements are specific to a person (i.e. me) but it should be generic enough to be usable by other persons, although not optimal.
  I went to Los Angeles to make measurements in music and movie mix studios (AIX records and Mi Casa). The measurements capture all the acoustic of the room (roof/wall sound isolation, speakers quality). Basically the idea is that I can hear in my headphone the same thing that if I was using worth of 200000$ installation.
  It is absolutely fantastic with 5.1/7.1 movies and multi-channel music and I hope I will be able to make a good demonstration at the meet.
   
  It is a bit complicated to explain and there is a thread on head-fi that gives more information: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/418401/long-awaited-smyth-svs-realiser-now-available-for-purchase
   
  It is not really a DAC because the inputs are analogic but there is a lot of digital processing inside.
  I guess you can add it in the Sources list.


----------



## hardtarget666

Holy crap!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The SVS realiser making to the meet!! This is meet has just become unmissable!!


----------



## tranhieu

Now this really is something!
   
  Quote: 





> In terms of equipment, things are not finalised as yet, but we are looking to bring about 6 desktop systems - so a source, DAC, and headphone amp - plus a few portable ones to demo the customs and IEMs.
> 
> Brands definitely in attendance: Audio Gd, HiFiMan, Audiotailor, Unique Melody, Matrix, Lite Audio, Calyx. The Calyx DAC is something special - Sabre32 based and accepts 192/32 natively via async USB, plus it has two separate clocks for 44.1/88.2/176.4 and 48/96/192. Can be powered by USB directly or with an external 5v power supply (an extremely high quality linear power supply with discrete regulators is being built for it, and will be available as an upgrade at cost price).


 
  sabre32, 5V input and 2 clocks! Perhaps I'm not into the DAC/transport market so far but the spec is really promising!
  There seems to be a lot audio pro coming  really looking forward to a chat with you guys


----------



## Marcus_C

That list sure is looking impressive, I can't confirm whether i'll be able to get there at the moment though should be able to by the end of this week. I presume the custom iems listed are universal demo's on loan from some sponsor.


----------



## JohnerH

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> If anyone would like a lift, I will be driving down from Manchester on the friday evening. Maybe chip in towards the fuel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  ohhhhh, dear so much good stuff, anf for once I think I can make a contribution to this amazing list of equipment.
  
  I'm from Manchester as well, seriously considering going, going to check calendar and stuff when I get home tonight...
   
  Just need to confirm.
   
  J
   
  PS.: amazing to see another UK meet taking place....


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





marcus_c said:


> I presume the custom iems listed are universal demo's on loan from some sponsor.


 
   
   Hi Marcus_C, most of the IEMs in the list are those which people are bringing with them. I believe AmpCity are planning to bring some demo IEMs though.


----------



## cn11

Sheesh I wish I could make this. My wife and I will be in London for about five days through April 1st. Unfortunately we're supposed to be back in the states on that same Saturday. Or should I try to convince her there's something I have to extend for, and get *my* ticket extended a day or two??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Priorities!! 
   
  I so would love to attend this... If I were able to go I could bring a well used Lisa III amp w/power unit, Headstage Arrow 3G, and pairs of SM3 and Ultrasone Pro 900 (although I see those are already represented at the meet), recabled Sennheiser IE8, Radius DDM, etc.


----------



## Nuwidol

Quote:


cn11 said:


> Sheesh I wish I could make this. My wife and I will be in London for about five days through April 1st. Unfortunately we're supposed to be back in the states on that same Saturday. Or should I try to convince her there's something I have to extend for, and get *my* ticket extended a day or two??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Be great if you could make it along. I'm sure the wife would understand.


----------



## zychan1

Looking forward to this a lot! I won't be bringing any gear (going off overseas on the same night) but will certainly be interested in other people's rigs, especially since I'm relatively new to this hobby


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





cn11 said:


> Sheesh I wish I could make this. My wife and I will be in London for about five days through April 1st. Unfortunately we're supposed to be back in the states on that same Saturday. Or should I try to convince her there's something I have to extend for, and get *my* ticket extended a day or two??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It would be great to have some international participation at the meet!


----------



## jr41

Hi All, I've had another e-mail from AmpCity with more detail about the gear they plan to bring:
   
  Quote: 





> Lite Audio LT-One
> Lite Audio DAC 83
> Lite Audio DAC 68
> Lite Audio P100
> ...


----------



## tranhieu

^ what a list! can we extend the meet to 2 days so I can listen to all the equipments?! :O


----------



## nhat_thanh

Man that's impressive! Are there any chance that we can extend the meet till Sunday


----------



## alvin sawdust

That list from Amp city is mouth watering, counting the days.


----------



## Nuwidol

Some more news as well.
   
  I've been in contact with Audeze with the intention of trying to get an LCD2 to demo at the meet. They've actually gone one (or two) better than that & are going to be sending a representative over (who is going to be the new UK retailer soon enough). He's going to be bringing a couple of different LCD2 set ups for us to listen PLUS will have some spare pairs that will be available to buy on the day (avoiding the massive wait!). I'm not sure how he's going to accept payment yet (Paypal?) but I'll find out before the meet so prospective buyers can be ready.


----------



## cn11

Oh for cripe's sake!! The one headphone I would kill to hear, and it'll be there when I'll just miss the meet by one day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I hope to see tons of pics from the event.


----------



## MrQ

An Audio-gd reference 7.1 _and _a LCD2 _*and* a HE6 _in the building at the same time...
   
  Oh baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## vkvedam

Hmmmm.... HE-6 & LCD-2s.


----------



## Sceptre

I'll bring a cheque book ! Impressive organisation that will yield some lucky visitors!


----------



## tuahogary

Looking forwards to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish someone can get more IEMs into the list (SE535, FX700, e-Q7, FA-BA-SS?) That'll save me a lot of money for my next purchase


----------



## tranhieu

HE6, HD800, T1, K1000, Omega, LCD2, this's gonna be huge!


----------



## Marcus_C

This is turning into a meet of epic proportions! Really, Really, Really hope I can be there...


----------



## jr41

I've had a helpful suggestion from smial1966: it might be a good idea for everyone to bring a portable source loaded with their favorite music. That way it should be easier and quicker to audition equipment using music you're familiar with (and it doesn't seem everyone is bringing a dedicated source). Having a 3.5mm to RCA cable on hand might not be a bad idea either.


----------



## zenpunk

I will also bring a cheap sony DVD player so people can bring their favourite CDs. Also, does that place has wi-fi access ? It would be great to be able to access Spotify so people can also listen to track they are familiar with.


----------



## Nuwidol

I was planning on bringing my iPod, an SD card loaded up with music, a laptop & a couple of CDs already. I'm trying to cover all the bases!


----------



## smial1966

Excellent ideas guys, bringing sources should prevent too much queueing, as there will be more amps/DACS than sources on stands.
   
  I'll also bring my Sony D25s portable CD player and a laptop.
   
  Can't wait to exhibit my wares at this meet.


----------



## dubleon

Hi all, I'd love to come along as well but am still unsure if I can make it because of work! If I can, would it be worth me bringing my ES7s? I've got some HD650s as well but I think quite a few are bringing those... Leon


----------



## Severanth

At the mention of good ideas.  I was reading posts from the Bay Area Meet.  Someone suggested that everyone bring the Ear phone bud's that don't fit their ears to swap with each other.  Since we all have spare large/medium/large buds tucked away.  Seemed like a good suggestion.  Pretty sure I have spare around here somewhere...


----------



## dubleon

P.S. When do I have to confirm by (if it is not too late?) My sister will be around and  will try to bring her along if I can make it


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





dubleon said:


> P.S. When do I have to confirm by (if it is not too late?) My sister will be around and  will try to bring her along if I can make it


 
   
  Personally, I would like to close the invite to attend as late as possible - to maximise opportunity to attend. However there are logistical/planning considerations, so the deadline to confirm attendance will likely be 27/03/11.


----------



## Antistase

Oh bugger! I just discovered this meeting now and the 2nd I'm booked for family reasons. And it is just 20 minutes driving from my place!
   
  I could pop in the morning but have to fly by 13ish. Have a MilletMax, DT48-S, DT-480, DT-880, K340 (modded). Only big size piece is my beloved modded CD80.
   
  Cheers,
  A


----------



## Duggeh

Personal reasons mean that this is no longer a possibility for me.
   
  Have fun guys.


----------



## vkvedam

Quote: 





duggeh said:


> Personal reasons mean that this is no longer a possibility for me.
> 
> Have fun guys.


 


  Ohh! That's sad Duggeh.


----------



## Sceptre

Quote: 





duggeh said:


> Personal reasons mean that this is no longer a possibility for me.
> 
> Have fun guys.


 


  Whale meet again!


----------



## cn11

Too bad there's no Ultrasone Ed. 8 there yet... *if* I were able to go, and *if* it were there, I'd love to hear them and compare to the Pro 900 (which I have and which is there I see).


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





antistase said:


> Oh bugger! I just discovered this meeting now and the 2nd I'm booked for family reasons. And it is just 20 minutes driving from my place!
> 
> I could pop in the morning but have to fly by 13ish. Have a MilletMax, DT48-S, DT-480, DT-880, K340 (modded). Only big size piece is my beloved modded CD80.
> 
> ...


 

 Hi Antistase,
   
  It would be great to have you there if you can make it. If you can come please PM me with your details, as per the opening thread.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## jr41

I can't remember if I mentioned this previously or not, but AmpCity will be selling gear at the meet, with a 10% discount.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> I can't remember if I mentioned this previously or not but AmpCity will be selling gear at the meet, with a 10% percent discount.


 


  Don't tell me that! My wallet has gone into hiding since my last purchase.


----------



## paulb09

Just to let you know, I won't be able to attend, as that weekend has turned out to be suitable for several of my friends to meet up (including some from abroad, and some I haven't seen in person yet), so I'm going to go and see them. Sorry if anyone was hoping to listen to the K601 or Graham Slee Solo SRG in particular.


----------



## LFC_SL

Due to circumstances beyond my control I am already journeying down to London twice in the final few weeks of this month(!) Albeit they are only day trips. Not sure if my wallet could withstand a third trip in quick succession? It is awfully tempting to order a bag of comply tips online and come just to test-drive some top universal IEM's...
   
  I don't really have anything "fancy" to bring though and would feel conspicuous coming empty handed? (the ESW9 in my sig is currently broken due to one idiotic younger sibling and oft reported weak connector point ha ha ha)


----------



## jr41

*@paulb09*
  Sorry to hear you can't make it.
   
*@LFC_SL*
  Please don't feel you have to bring along kit to the meet, there are a number of attendees who aren't bringing anything and that's absolutely fine. The focus of the meet is for head-fi'ers to meet up, have a good time, and listen to some gear - and we've already got plenty of that! If you want to come along, please just PM me your details, as per the opening post. Thanks.


----------



## EddieE

Even more good news - AmpCity have added the Schiit Audio Asgard, Valhalla and *Lyr* to the list - brilliant as the Lyr is an amp especially designed to drive the monster orthos which are set to be the star of the show - I think there'll be a quite a queue to try that one out!


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





eddiee said:


> Even more good news - AmpCity have added the Schiit Audio Asgard, Valhalla and *Lyr* to the list - brilliant as the Lyr is an amp especially designed to drive the monster orthos which are set to be the star of the show - I think there'll be a quite a queue to try that one out!


 

 OMG!   
   
  Eddie. Whatever you and the other organisers are doing... keep doing it.


----------



## Germs

The Lyr? Cool!
   
  I have some problems with my Mini Torii, apparently it received some shocks during shipping. The basses are saturating/clipping. I hope to bring it anyway at the meet (before returning it for check/repair), I want to check if it is a Torii or HE-6 problem.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





germs said:


> The Lyr? Cool!
> 
> I have some problems with my Mini Torii, apparently it received some shocks during shipping. The basses are saturating/clipping. I hope to bring it anyway at the meet (before returning it for check/repair), I want to check if it is a Torii or HE-6 problem.


 

 I'm sure you've emailed Decware. I got a response by posting my question on their forum, which got answered by the Steve Deckert.
   
http://www.decware.com/cgi-bin/yabb22/YaBB.pl


----------



## jr41

Just read up on the Lyr on Schiit's site. You've got to love their marketing strategy and product blurb!


----------



## Germs

Quote: 





mrq said:


> I'm sure you've emailed Decware. I got a response by posting my question on their forum, which got answered by the Steve Deckert.
> 
> http://www.decware.com/cgi-bin/yabb22/YaBB.pl


 
   
  Yes I already contacted Steve. I am not an amp expert and I hope I will have enlightened  advices at the meet and have a better understanding of the problem.

 Quote:


jr41 said:


> Just read up on the Lyr on Schiit's site. You've got to love their marketing strategy and product blurb!


 

 Actually I contacted them to know if I could buy and receive a Lyr before the meet. Do you know if AmpCity will be selling it ?


----------



## jr41

smial1966 is very kindly donating a RSA 'The Tomahawk' portable amp to the meet raffle. It looks like a very nice IEM amp.
   
  Thanks smial1966!


----------



## EddieE

As far as I know everything they are taking there you can place an order for on the day and receive 10% off.
   
  They didn't specify anything different when they mentioned the Schiit products.


----------



## jr41

Ignore.


----------



## Drake22

Guys, is anyone travelling past Hull or around that area? (York, Doncaster). 
  I would gladly chip in for fuel if somebody could give a lift


----------



## jr41

The restaurant I booked called me today and canceled the booking. Apparently they already have a large party booked for 02/04/11 and accidentally  double booked us. Hopefully I'll be able to find something else suitable.


----------



## jr41

The meet date is drawing near. There are a number of logistical considerations which mean we need to set a deadline to confirm attendance in advance of the meet date. So,
   
*The deadline to confirm attendance is 28/03/11*​   
For those of you still 'umming and ahhing', now is the time to make up your mind!
   
Thanks.


----------



## mark2410

then i shall have to decline


----------



## Antistase

I sent you a pm,  jr41.
   
   
  Cheers,
  A


----------



## tyoung8

PM sent


----------



## cn11

I really hope a pair of the new Beyer DT 1350s shows up. I would love to hear them.


----------



## jr41

*Post Meet Meal and Drinks*
Good news - after the last place cancelled our reservation, thanks to help from EddieE, I've booked another restaurant:
   
http://organicpizzahouse.com/index.html​   
​  ​ *The table is booked for 1930*​   
It's a bit further from the meet - about a 30min walk - so some may prefer to get taxis. The menu is on their website - it would help streamline things if everyone worked out what they want, the cost, and brought the right amount of money in cash (plus tip) with them. Thanks.
   
*Raffle*
www.highendworkshop.co.uk, who will be present at the meet, are donating a pair of Hifiman he-4  to the raffle!
   
*Equipment*
www.highendworkshop.co.uk will also be bringing the following gear for us to sample:
   
AKG Q701 (one in white and one in green) Borrowed from AKG
 AKG HD242 (the new High Def headphones) Borrowed from AKG
 Cables Ixos Ixocita interconnects 4 sets of one metre cables (maybe more)
 Power block by ISO8 (this stop DC voltages and spikes)
 Stax 007 headphones
 Stax 007t amplifier
 Hifi-Man HE4 / HE5le / HE6
 Hifi-Man EF5 Amplifier
 Schiit Audio Asgard / Valhalla / Lyr ( highendworkshop are the new reseller for the UK )
 Omega Headphones stands for all Headphones
 Ayre QB9 and a good USB cable
 Ayre CD player or maybe the new blu ray player
 Laptop to work with the Ayre QB9
 Assortment of high quality power cables, blocks (which are mine) and also many normal power strips and power cables


----------



## jr41

www.justaudio.co.uk will also be joining us. They're bringing:
   
  Just Audio Class AB headphone amplifier
 Just Audio Class A headphone amplifier

 Plus a selection of JA interconnects from the black and gold range


----------



## tranhieu

This's getting more and more exciting! Thanks everyone for organizing such event!


----------



## tuahogary

James444 has kindly lent me some IEMs so I'll bring them along to the meet. The IEMs are Ortofon e-Q7, JVC FX700, Radius DDM TWF11R and Final Audio Design 1601SB. Don't forget to thank him for this!!


----------



## tyoung8

Would there be Head Fiers wanting to sell their 2nd hand headphones there?


----------



## Antistase

Not a bad idea. I could consider selling my DT480 and DT880 plus my spare MIlletMax that I can't use at the office any more (changed work and safety policy is anal there) as I need the cash for new DIY projects.
   
   
  Quote: 





tyoung8 said:


> Would there be Head Fiers wanting to sell their 2nd hand headphones there?


----------



## Antistase

JR41,
   
  did you get my PM about joining the meeting?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## jr41

*@Parrots*
  AmpCity have advised all the Unique Melody IEMs will be present at the meet.
   
*@tyoung8*
  If people want to trade or sell items from their personal collection at the meet I personally don't have a problem with this, so long as it is limited to informal selling/trading of items from personal collections.
   
  The focus of the meet is enjoy listening to new equipment and socialising with like-minded people. If trading were to get out of hand it could spoil the meet.
   
*@Antistase*
  I did get your PM. Apologies for not adding you to the list - I've corrected that oversight now.
   
 ​ *For everyone who's PM'd me to confirm attendance, please can I ask you to just check your alias is on the list? I would hate to miss anyone. Thanks.*​


----------



## Germs

Hi,
   
  I am planning to come by train/tube but if someone is travelling by Luton and can give me a lift, I will gladly pay for fuel/drinks/etc.
   
  Thanks


----------



## Nuwidol

Whiplash Audio have sent us over a load of gear to demo including some recabled (TWag V2) Sennheiser HD800, HD650 & some different cables, PLUS they've donated a pair of Beyerdynamic DT990 250ohm with Whiplash Audio Logo engraved on the side for the raffle (if anyone wants to buy a pair of these they've offered 10% off the $319 retail to meet attendees). 
   
  They've also offered 20% off their cables to any of the meet attendees (Includes; LODs, USB to DOCK, Headphones cables, EXCLUDES any IEM cable, digital coax, reference series)


----------



## alvin sawdust

Superb news. Makes me think know that there aren't enough hours to sample all the goodies on show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





nuwidol said:


> Whiplash Audio have sent us over a load of gear to demo including some recabled (TWag V2) Sennheiser HD800, HD650 & some different cables, PLUS they've donated a pair of Beyerdynamic DT990 250ohm with Whiplash Audio Logo engraved on the side for the raffle (if anyone wants to buy a pair of these they've offered 10% off the $319 retail to meet attendees).
> 
> They've also offered 20% off their cables to any of the meet attendees (Includes; LODs, USB to DOCK, Headphones cables, EXCLUDES any IEM cable, digital coax, reference series)


----------



## Parafeed

There seems to be a contradiction here. The list of people exhibiting/demonstrating with "commercial" interests appears to be growing. There have already been several offers of discounts from people with commercial interests for items bought at the show. Not that I have a problem with this. But it does seem to be at odds with the limitation that gear to be sold/traded is from a personal collection.
   
   
  Quote: 





jr41 said:


> If people want to trade or sell items from their personal collection at the meet I personally don't have a problem with this, so long as it is limited to informal selling/trading of items from personal collections.
> 
> The focus of the meet is enjoy listening to new equipment and socialising with like-minded people. If trading were to get out of hand it could spoil the meet.


 

   
  Quote: 





jr41 said:


> www.justaudio.co.uk will also be joining us. They're bringing:
> 
> Just Audio Class AB headphone amplifier
> Just Audio Class A headphone amplifier
> ...


 


  
  Quote: 





jr41 said:


> *Raffle*
> www.highendworkshop.co.uk, who will be present at the meet, are donating a pair of Hifiman he-4  to the raffle!
> 
> *Equipment*
> ...


----------



## Somnambulist

Looks like I'll actually be able to attend this (will send PM shortly), although I think I'm looking at arriving at 2pm onwards since I can't wrangle my way out of work as holiday, and although I can finish early (although I have to start at a truly silly hour), it's not early enough given the travelling! Hope I can get to hear everything in the time allotted. Mainly looking to hear the high end cans as I doubt I'll be owning any for a long time and it's one of those rare opportunities, the Arrow amp and the Algorhythm Solo (whose is that? ) which I would like in the short-term as a full portable source set up. 
   
  Couple of questions:
  1) if I want to test out some of the IEMs and buy some tips online in time for the meet, is there any specific sort that will basically work with everything? I'm more interested in upgrading to customs but I'd be curious to hear the SM3 + W4, as well as any of the dynamic driver ones.
   
  2) will be bringing my S:Flo2, mainly to listen to other stuff on but if anyone wants to have a listen, go for it. Your music on a microSD would work best, if not I'll stick a Chesky sampler on there or something since that generally does the fidelity thing well. My iPhone 3GS will obviously come too but the only time I imagine I'll be getting it out is to test the Solo (really excited about that).
   
  I guess a CD and a SD/MicroSD of songs would help too, given it'll probably be easier than using the S:Flo2 with every set up and saving any faffing about. Gawd what few tracks to choose!
   
  See you there, hopefully not half-asleep.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





parafeed said:


> There seems to be a contradiction here. The list of people exhibiting/demonstrating with "commercial" interests appears to be growing. There have already been several offers of discounts from people with commercial interests for items bought at the show. Not that I have a problem with this. But it does seem to be at odds with the limitation that gear to be sold/traded is from a personal collection.


 

 Hi Parafeed,
   
  I agree there is certainly a commercial element to this meet, it's being paid for by a supplier. When we were trying to get this meet off the ground we were very keen for sponsorship because it meant we didn't have to worry about the financial aspect of a large meet. We have also been keen to get suppliers on board so that we would have more nice kit for people to listen to. I understand highendworkshop and justaudio are working with AmpCity (i.e. they're suppliers to AmpCity, etc.). Obviously I wouldn't be surprised if a primary reason for AmpCity sponsoring the meet is to increase their customer base and sales. Personally I have no objection to AmpCity and their associated suppliers offering discounts and selling items at the meet, I feel this is their prerogative as sponsors of the meet. I also have no concerns about other established suppliers doing the same.
   
  I think I speak for the organising committee when I state that our objective in organising this meet is to create an informal event without unreasonable restriction, the primary focus of which is to allow fellow head-fi'ers to socialise and listen to new equipment. We've involved suppliers only to facilitate this objective, but obviously they need a commercial incentive - and if suppliers are willing to offer a discount for attendees, I see this as a bonus.
   
  If we were to endorse or advertise carte-blanche trading then the focus of the meet might shift to just that, trading. Having established suppliers offer items/discount in conjunction with allowing attendees to listen to their equipment at the meet doesn't worry me. What does worry me is that this meet is a largely open invitation, and if we had large numbers whose primary objective is trading, that could cause problems (especially if they're unknown), and detract from the focus of the meet.
   
  That is why I personally would be happier if general trading was limited to sponsors, known suppliers and informal trading of personal items between attendees.
   
  A possibly over-justified/defensive response but I hope it helps clarify my reasoning and point of view.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## smial1966

*UK EXCLUSIVE - THE NEW TRIAD AUDIO L3 (prototype) WILL BE AT THE LONDON HEAD-FI MEET!*
   
  Great news fellow enthusiasts, Brad from Triad Audio is shipping a fully working pre-production L3 prototype to me for you guys & girls to audition at the London meet. On a whim I emailed Brad recently and enquired whether the L3 was anywhere near production ready, he informed me that it was and after some discussion agreed to ship a wooden case model for the meet. 
   
  The L3 is the slightly smaller companion model to the highly regarded Lisa amplifier. Great new features are the line-in socket and selectable gain switch. I've posted some photo's below of the gorgeous looking Tigerwood and Maple casework (other wood finishes and a metal case will be available) with laser engraved logo.
   
  Please don't ask me technical questions about the L3 as I'm just an enthusiast who has borrowed a prototype; the electronic circuitry is a complete mystery to me!  
   
  I expect sonic nirvana from this amp so say "Hello" at the meet and have a listen - I'm the debonair wheelchair user with a huge grin on his face.


----------



## tranhieu

^ Hopefully there'll be another Lisa coming to the meet for us to compare. That's great news you have there smial! Thanks!


----------



## smial1966

*Hi Tranhieu,*
   
*I'll be bringing my Lisa XP to the meet so a direct A-B comparison with the L3 will be possible.*
   
*Cheers.*


----------



## tuahogary

@jr41 hi, I'm not sure if you received my PM but just to confirm that I'll be bringing some additional gear to the meet. the details are all in the PM I sent to you. cheers


----------



## jr41

Hi tuahorgary,
   
  I did get your PM thanks, I've added the extra headphones to the listing.


----------



## Parafeed

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> A possibly over-justified/defensive response but I hope it helps clarify my reasoning and point of view.


 


 Thank you for the reply. On a practical level, what is your expectation regarding the space that is available? And how will it be allocated? ie. How many tables do you expect to be able to provide? And how many of those will be available to the non-commercial exhibitors? My reason for asking this question is that I get the feeling that space might be tight. I certainly don't wish to bring an excess of gear if there isn't the space for it.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





parafeed said:


> Thank you for the reply. On a practical level, what is your expectation regarding the space that is available? And how will it be allocated? ie. How many tables do you expect to be able to provide? And how many of those will be available to the non-commercial exhibitors? My reason for asking this question is that I get the feeling that space might be tight. I certainly don't wish to bring an excess of gear if there isn't the space for it.


 

 The first post says... 

 At least 30 tables (each 5' * 2.5' - room for two people per table), plenty of chairs and 32 plug sockets (people will need to bring power gangs as per previous meets).
 Capacity for 200.


----------



## Parafeed

Quote: 





mrq said:


> The first post says...
> 
> At least 30 tables (each 5' * 2.5' - room for two people per table), plenty of chairs and 32 plug sockets (people will need to bring power gangs as per previous meets).
> Capacity for 200.


 


  Yes, I read that. I also read an earlier post stating that AmpCity would have 6 complete systems and since it would seem that there are more systems provided by "friends" of AmpCity. Assuming that 10 tables are allocated to the commercial interests, that leaves 20 tables, times 2 people - 40 non-commercial exhibitors with half a table each. There are more than 40 people signed up and enough gear on the list to fill them.
   
  I'm not trying to be argumentative, but if I cant get a straight answer to the question then it's fine, I'll bring a portable system and leave all the hi-end gear at home. It seems that there is more interest in portable systems than 35kg tube amps, and £10k DAC's anyway. It's completely pointless removing costly, large and heavy equipment from my systems if there isn't the room to accomodate it.


----------



## jr41

I really don't think space will be a problem, the venue has capacity to hold 200 seated. When I spoke to them, they said they had plenty of chairs and tables available. At the time of inquiring I just wanted to be sure they had at least 30, as based on the previous UK meet, this seemed like a necessary minimum.
   
  I actually think everyone will be able to have a table each if required, even including those needed by AmpCity, etc.
   
  There has been a lot of interest in IEMs - which is great, but I for one am primarily interested in full sized, home, gear - and I'm sure I'm not the only one. I'm going to confirm the number of tables required with the venue early next week (this is one of the reasons for the attendance deadline, as they need sufficient notice to get all the tables and chairs out of storage). Should there be any constraints beyond half a table each I'll advise as soon as possible.
   
  Everyone will need to bring a power gang of course. I would recommend everyone bring a gang with enough sockets for all their gear plus one, in case we need to daisy chain (hopefully this won't be necessary but it shouldn't be a problem as I don't think even several headphone systems will draw near to 13 amps). I'll post a reminder about this nearer the time.
   
  I feel confident we've got everything covered but if anyone has any other logistical questions or considerations please air them now, while there's still time!
   
  Thanks.


----------



## tranhieu

Quote: 





parafeed said:


> It seems that there is more interest in portable systems than 35kg tube amps, and £10k DAC's anyway. It's completely pointless removing costly, large and heavy equipment from my systems if there isn't the room to accomodate it.


 
  Bring them! Bring them please! I will give you my table if it's space that you worry about!


----------



## Antistase

Parafeed,
   
  Personally your amplifiers and your design ideas are a substantial part of my reasons to come to the meeting and I really wanted to plug my DT48-S, and especially my K340, to one of your jewels. I am aware that this is not a diy meeting but, to be honest, I've zip interest in commercial amplifiers (but of course I am keen on trying other headphones) so  your name in the list gave me some hope.
   
  However I will have to leave the meeting before 2:45 PM so please don't break your back just for me. In case you decide to do it please let's coordinate so I can help with your items. I know what it is to move a proper SET amp.
   
  In terms of available space it would be practically pointless for me to evaluate an amp without a proper cdp (in a absence of a competent vinyl setup) and my CD80 is big on its own (again not exactly portable at 17 kgs).
   
  A
  
  Quote: 





parafeed said:


> Yes, I read that. I also read an earlier post stating that AmpCity would have 6 complete systems and since it would seem that there are more systems provided by "friends" of AmpCity. Assuming that 10 tables are allocated to the commercial interests, that leaves 20 tables, times 2 people - 40 non-commercial exhibitors with half a table each. There are more than 40 people signed up and enough gear on the list to fill them.
> 
> I'm not trying to be argumentative, but if I cant get a straight answer to the question then it's fine, I'll bring a portable system and leave all the hi-end gear at home. It seems that there is more interest in portable systems than 35kg tube amps, and £10k DAC's anyway. It's completely pointless removing costly, large and heavy equipment from my systems if there isn't the room to accomodate it.


----------



## Parafeed

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> Should there be any constraints beyond half a table each I'll advise as soon as possible.


 


  Thank you. Working on the basis of half a table, I'll bring one complete "home" system. What would people like to hear? Any preferences, PM me.
   
  AKG K-1000 driven by Chazz (6550 tube amp)
   
  Bottlehead Sex amp (with upgraded chokes/transformers) with Senn HD800, Beyer T1, JVC DX1000
   
  Halcyon with Senn HD800, Beyer T1, JVC DX1000. (The Halcyon tube amp is my own design. It is large and heavy owing to the quantity of iron used in the design, and occupies 2x 4U 19" rack cases. It uses autoformers for volume control, choke loaded triodes, TL-404 output autoformers, choke input PS, gas tube regulation. If this amp was sold commercially I would guess it would retail at $10k.)
   
  6H30/6C45 common cathode tube amp. (Doesn't sound like a tube amp. Very SS sound with excellent leading edge definition.)
   
  6H30 parafeed amp. (Think DNA Sonnet or Hagerman Cornet. 1/10th the parts cost of the Halcyon.)
   
  DAC's. Whilst I have a penchant for NOS DAC's, I also own a dcs Paganini which people might be interested in hearing. I can also bring my own design balanced DAC's, (again very large and heavy, 19" rack cases), a 4x (stacked) TDA1541, Sowter transformer I/V, balanced tube output stage, or a 2x AD1865 (in differential configuration), Sowter I/V transformer, balanced tube output stage. (Or a single AD1865 DAC with SE tube ouput stage.) Personally, the 2x AD1865 is probably my favourite DAC but I'd understand if people preferred me to bring the Paganini.
   
  Transport..... I could bring a CD spinner, but I'm more inclined to use a Transporter and a laptop. But if you'd rather a disc spinner I'll bring the TEAC transport instead.


----------



## Antistase

Yeah!
   
  the K-1000 system, your Halcyon and 6H30 parafeed  are just in my dream list.
 The Ad1865 with SE tube stage is my pick for dacs. My CD80 is a NOSed TDA1541 itself and I'm building a tube out stage myself but it won't be ready for the meeting.
   
  Thanks a lot for this.
   
   
  Quote: 





parafeed said:


> Thank you. Working on the basis of half a table, I'll bring one complete "home" system. What would people like to hear? Any preferences, PM me.
> 
> AKG K-1000 driven by Chazz (6550 tube amp)
> 
> ...


----------



## EddieE

Parafeed, 
  A few attendees are coming with very little gear, or just portable gear, others won't need half a table - My rig and phones could likely be fitted onto a third of a table and I'm sure others are the same.  
   
  As jr said, the 30 tables/1/2 table each thing was not set in stone.
   
  If you need or would like a whole table it won't be a problem.


----------



## Parafeed

Quote: 





antistase said:


> I am aware that this is not a diy meeting but, to be honest, I've zip interest in commercial amplifiers (but of course I am keen on trying other headphones) so  your name in the list gave me some hope.


 


 I've spoken to a couple of other people tonight with similar feelings. In any case, I'm not sure our interests are really served by a mainstream "event". To be perfectly honest with you as well, I don't really have any interest in hearing any of the other "commercial" equipment that's going to be at the meet. My main reason for attending was that I've said privately I'd take my amps to this one after I had to pull out of attending the Manchester show last year, at the last minute. And to chew the fat, of course! It seems there is interest in my hosting a meet targeted at DIY'ers. I'll start a new thread with date suggestions in June after discussing with my wife. Meet during the day and I'll put on a barbecue in the evening.
   
  Please don't attend the London meet this weekend for any reason other than the fact you would attend anyway, whether I'm there or not and regardless of what gear I would bring with me! My inclination is to see if the few people that were specifically attending because of my gear would prefer me to a host a get-together at my home in June. If that's the case then I probably won't bother with the logistics of this Saturday.


----------



## jr41

I think it's fair to say there is a focus on commercial gear at this meet, a national meet with a large attendance is probably always going to be that way. Having said that I feel it would be a great shame if members of the DIY contingent didn't want to come along as it is intended to be a meet for everyone.

 For what it's worth, I'm a budding DIY'er, having just completed the AMB Mini³ - which I'll be bringing along, and I'm now busy researching a M³ build. I was keen to have a chat with other DIY'ers at the meet as I know there may be a β22 present, etc., also.

 A DIY specific meet sounds like a great idea, I would be very keen to attend if possible. Should you decide not to come to this meet I would be grateful if you could just drop me a PM so I can keep my spreadsheet up to date. Thanks.


----------



## EddieE

[size=x-small]From my perspective, whether or not the meet serves the interests of DIY enthusiasts is entirely within the control of DIY enthusiasts. There is nothing about the event itself which inhibits there being a strong element of DIY - only the attendance of DIY enthusiasts will have any effect on that.[/size]
   
  [size=x-small]What this meet offers you is a space to display your gear (at least half a table but more can be arranged if needed), and an opportunity to try out the gear of any other attendee. That's pretty standard for a meet and I don't see why that is inhibiting to DIY or what more we could do to make it less so. If there is anything we can do, let us know.[/size]
   
  [size=x-small]It’s understandable that someone who builds and even designs their own amps would have no interest in hearing commerical amps. At the same time the vast majority of head-fiers don't have the skills, knowledge let alone the time to build their own gear. The fact is that while the presence of commerical amps has no effect on those who don't want to listen to them (they could just not listen to them), it would certainly be a let down for those who wanted to if they were not there. [/size]
   
  [size=x-small]I imagine every attendee has things they will and won't be interested in at the meet; it's to be expected. I really think it would be impossible to organise an event that would be absolutely perfect to every single member. What I do believe has been achieved is a meet where there will be something for everyone, even if not everyone is interested in everything. [/size]


----------



## Antistase

EddieE,
   
  your point is clearly right but I think Parafeed's concerns are on a rather different level.
   
  There is a branch of audio engineering where good sound reproduction can only be achieved with the usage massive magnetic components and big film caps. It is clearly not commercial not much because the fact it is diy per se, but rather because there will never be a market for a company building amps  weighting between 20 and 50 kgs, taking the space of one or two  microwave ovens and needing between half and one hour pre-heating.
   
  So it is reasonable to take the bother of moving this things around only if there is a specific significant interest about it.


----------



## Germs

Maybe this meet is a good opportunity to show what DIY audio is ?
  I don't know what it is and I will be very happy to see and to hear what you are doing, and I am sure other will be interested as well.
  I guess that most of people are using commercial gears and will probably never think about DIY unless they can actually see what it is.


----------



## tyoung8

x 2
   
  Is a free meet and maybe the DIY contingent can pick up a few people to their group by showcasing their stuff there?
   
  I can understand tho if the DIY lot have no interest in commercial gear and might not want to be there.


----------



## EddieE

Quote: 





antistase said:


> EddieE,
> 
> your point is clearly right but I think Parafeed's concerns are on a rather different level.
> 
> ...


 

  
  [size=x-small]There are two groups of people who would be interested in it. One would be people already taking part in the DIY community here. To those people my initial points stand - it's up to you if you attend or not and only you can control that. If you all come the meet will be full of DIY gear, if you don’t, it won't. How can we change that? There has been no explanation given as to how a "DIY targeted" meet would be any different to this meet. If there's something specific we can do, please let us know.[/size]
   
  [size=x-small]The second group of people who might be interestested in it is - *everyone* - given the chance that is. Build it and they will come. You can't assume how much interest from the average head-fier there will be preemptively. This looks like being the biggest UK meet to date - if you want to convert the masses to DIY you'll not get a better chance And again, it's entirely in your hands.[/size]
   
  [size=x-small]Give us specifics, tell us what you need and we will do our best. How would a "DIY friendly" meet look different to what has been put together here?[/size]


----------



## Antistase

EddiE,
   
  please don't get me wrong. I greatly appreciate the effort you are putting in this meeting that it is seems really going to be one of the biggest in the field around London for ages. And also the fact that the venue is offered for free is of course a benefit I can't fail to be thankful for.
  This will be a very interest happening any way and I am personally still interest in comparing how my 30s old technology DT48-S compares with the pick of modern dynamic headphone technology like HD800 and T1.
   
  Let's put it this way: if somebody like Parafeed will decide to join the meeting he can't run the risk of bringing a sqm of gear of around 50Kgs and not finding a space for it. Is this risk present and if yes, how can we mitigate it?
   
  A
  Quote: 





eddiee said:


> [size=x-small]There are two groups of people who would be interested in it. One would be people already taking part in the DIY community here. To those people my initial points stand - it's up to you if you attend or not and only you can control that. If you all come the meet will be full of DIY gear, if you don’t, it won't. How can we change that? There has been no explanation given as to how a "DIY targeted" meet would be any different to this meet. If there's something specific we can do, please let us know.[/size]
> 
> [size=x-small]The second group of people who might be interestested in it is - *everyone* - given the chance that is. Build it and they will come. You can't assume how much interest from the average head-fier there will be preemptively. This looks like being the biggest UK meet to date - if you want to convert the masses to DIY you'll not get a better chance And again, it's entirely in your hands.[/size]
> 
> [size=x-small]Give us specifics, tell us what you need and we will do our best. How would a "DIY friendly" meet look different to what has been put together here?[/size]


----------



## Parafeed

Quote: 





antistase said:


> Let's put it this way: if somebody like Parafeed will decide to join the meeting he can't run the risk of bringing a sqm of gear of around 50Kgs and not finding a space for it. Is this risk present and if yes, how can we mitigate it?


 


 Antonio,
   
  While I appreciate your support, the last thing I want to do is turn this into a discussion about me. To be frank, on the fringes of sanity would probably be the best description for me and my gear. My back of a cigarette packet calculations on the space required for the gear/attendees already listed leaves me uncomfortable asking for more than the average allocation when I freely acknowledge that my interests are certainly not mainstream. I'll bring a setup on Saturday. The more "outrageous" stuff can wait until June, when the people who are really interested can make the decision as to whether they are willing to travel for that alone.


----------



## Parafeed

Quote: 





eddiee said:


> if you want to convert the masses to DIY you'll not get a better chance


 


 Oh dear, this has gone off at a tangent..........
   
  No, no, no, no, no and no!  I have zero interest in evangelizing DIY. I don't claim to speak for anyone else, but what I do I do for myself. If others happen to like it, or think it sounds good - well, I couldn't give a damn, either way. I'm not asking people to buy into it.
   
  I think I need to send you a picture. Then you'll understand why I chuckle every time "half a table, but more if needed" is mentioned.


----------



## EddieE

[size=x-small]Parafeed,[/size]
  [size=x-small]I can't make you promises now, but so long as you are coming, let us know what's on the back of that cigarratte box and I'll do my level best to get you as much of the table-top real estate you need as I can. [/size]
   
  [size=x-small]The aim is to make this as good a meet as possible so if we make some exceptions to get some exceptional gear along there then it works to the benefit of everyone.[/size]


----------



## tuahogary

Quote: 





parafeed said:


> Oh dear, this has gone off at a tangent..........
> 
> No, no, no, no, no and no!  I have zero interest in evangelizing DIY. I don't claim to speak for anyone else, but what I do I do for myself. If others happen to like it, or think it sounds good - well, I couldn't give a damn, either way. I'm not asking people to buy into it.
> 
> *I think I need to send you a picture. Then you'll understand why I chuckle every time "half a table, but more if needed" is mentioned.*


 

 Now I'm more curious than ever to see (and listen to) this awesome DIY rig you have


----------



## Somnambulist

Hola, for anyone getting the Tube, unfortunately it looks like the Central line has works being done at the weekend, which means Hangar Lane is only accessible via a bus service instead. The easiest alternative looks to be Park Royal via the Piccadilly line, and from there one can either walk it, or in my case get a 226 bus which stops literally outside the venue. You'd exit the station and via a footpath cross the A40, go over the railway bridge, then when you come to a roundabout and some midrises, the bus stop should be to the right.


----------



## Somnambulist

You can see from this Street View image, both the venue and bus stops:
  http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=51.532768,-0.285728&spn=0.00312,0.005917&t=h&z=18&layer=c&cbll=51.532658,-0.286071&panoid=zwyfjiT-vOBBgVlhKrcZ-A&cbp=12,108.38,,1,6.27
   
  This would be where you'd pick up the bus, note the entrance to the footpath (near the traffic lights), which you'd take to get to the station:
  http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=51.528914,-0.283045&spn=0.00156,0.002958&t=h&z=19&layer=c&cbll=51.528983,-0.282616&panoid=OJldOkZzN4JKHXV_a2IYLA&cbp=12,185.8,,0,-5.47


----------



## tuahogary

Thanks for the heads up. Looks like I'll be running late for the event then.


----------



## Somnambulist

I will definitely be late since I won't be free till 1pm and have a bunch of travelling ahead of me. 2.30pm seems a realistic ETA, which still gives me 3.5 hours to try and listen to as much of the stuff on my 'to hear' list as possible.
   
  It also has to be said, this is probably the first time in 15+ years I'll be leaving the house without any wax in my hair!


----------



## jr41

Thanks for the travel info Somnambulist.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> It also has to be said, this is probably the first time in 15+ years I'll be leaving the house without any wax in my hair!


----------



## Somnambulist

I had it cut today. Planning ahead, although I didn't plan to be goded into getting a Don Draper side parting! Speaking of which, will any silicone tips (i.e. my mum's Westone's or my UE's) fit the SM3?


----------



## Sceptre

Alas, my work project has gone into overdrive 'after award' which means I'll be working over the weekend (wait until I tel my mother! - UK Mothers Day to the Americans who think that was so last month).
   
  I shall not be able to attend.
   
  My half table is of course available to the DIYer with the largest . . . kit.
   
   
  I am kicking myself as this has been a brilliantly planned and supported event.  LCD-2s, T1's, L3, B22's etc.
   
  This was going to define some of my buying patterns.
   
  I look forward to the next one with a bigger wallet though.
   
  If anyone is desperate to hear any of my gear, just get in contact.  I'll be working in Westminster for a few months.
   
  Regards
   
  Sceptre


----------



## Parafeed

Quote: 





tuahogary said:


> Now I'm more curious than ever to see (and listen to) this awesome DIY rig you have


 


  LOL. The picture I had in mind was of my brother struggling, trying to maneuver a wheelbarrow down the path at the side of my parents house, with the power supply for a 211 PSE headphone amplifier strapped to it. (Complete overkill using a pair of 211's to generate 50mW - but hey, it sounds good!) Those oil filled (Partridge and Gardner) transformers and chokes weigh a tonne!  It's just not practical to take that to the show.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Sorry to hear you can't make it Sceptre. You caused the biggest stir at the Manchester meet when you turned up later with a suit case stuffed full of top class headphones.


----------



## jr41

The Deadline to confirm attendance has now passed​   
Many thanks to those who PM'd me confirming their attendance.​


----------



## vkvedam

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Sorry to hear you can't make it Sceptre. You caused the biggest stir at the Manchester meet when you turned up later with a suit case stuffed full of top class headphones.


 


  x 2!


----------



## jr41

Who's bringing what​ This is the final attendee and gear listing
   
*If you PM'd me before the deadline to confirm your attendance, please check your alias is listed below. If it isn't please PM me so I can correct the listing. Thanks.*
  

 *Alias* *Headphones* *Amp* *DAC* *Source* *alvin sawdust* Sennheiser HD650 (SAA Endorphin re-cable) Superlux HD 681 Darkvoice 337se Williams Hart Chiara Class A DB Audio Labs Tranquility DAC Macbook Black *AmpCity*         *Antistase* AKG K340 (modded a la KT88 and re-cable) Beyerdynamic DT48-S (re-cable) Beyerdynamic DT880 Beyerdynamic DT480 (re-cable) JFet MIlletMax 1.2 Grub DAC Marantz CD80 (modded) Play Station 1 (modded) *Bhasi*         *binkobonko* Grado SR60 Grado SR 325i RSA Hornet   iMod *Bizzel* Sennheiser HD 650s (APS Re-cable)   Benchmark DAC1 Squeezebox 3 *Braydinio*         *breezy_amar* Shure SE530     ipod classic *cn11* Ultrasone Pro 900 (warrior05 re-cable) Earsonics SM3 Sony MDR-EX1000 Sennheiser IE8 Headstage Arrow 3G   Sony X1060 *damianryan*         *dsyzling*         *EddieE* Stax SR-303 beyerdynamic ET1000 YamaLux HP-1 Alessandro MS1000 FiiO E7 FiiO E9 FiiO A1 Stax SRM-Xh beyerdynamic N1000     *ElectroMod* Yes Yes     *elton7033* AKG K701 Sony MDR CD900ST Westone ES3X UE TF10pro (Null Audio Enyo re-cable) ibasso D12     *Fing* Sennheiser HD800 Stax Lambda Pro Stax Lambda Pro Signature SinglePower Supra Toaster Stax SRM T1 MHDT Havana DAC   *FlexPen76* Westone 4 Super.Fi5 EB Etymotic Er6i       *gavinfabl* Fischer Audio FA-003 Sony mdr-xb700 denon ah-c751 Fiio e9 Fiio e7   *Germs* HifiMan HE-6 Beyer Dynamic DT770 (80ohms) Decware Mini Torii Wyred 4 Sound DAC2 Smyth Research Realiser *hardtarget666* Sennheiser HD 650 (Zynsonix Xev Balanced re-cable) Earsonics SM3 Audio-gd NFB-10ES Graham Slee Voyager   5.5G IMOD Pure i-20 Dock *headinclouds* Sennheiser HD 650 (high purity copper re-cable) Linsley-Hood Solid state class A amp Borbely Solid state class A amp   Arcam FMJ CD36 *HiFiEr* Yes Yes     *Jimmythemook* Foxtex T50RP (Modded)       *JoetheArachnid* woodied Alessandro MS-1s HiFiMAN RE-ZERO Creative Aurvana Live HifiDIY Panda     *jr41* Sennheiser HD 650Sennheiser HD 25-1 II Westone UM3X Little Dot MK IV SE Nuforce uDac 2 Little Dot DAC_I Macbook Air *KingofLimb*         *kofk* Sennheiser HD 650       *Loveairplane* Shure SRH840 Shure SRH440 UE Super Fi. 5 Pro Meier Corda 3Move     *mrq* Beyerdynamic T1 (Black Dragon re-cable) AKG 702 Sennheiser IE8 Audeze LCD2 (ALO audio RW8-S Silver/Copper balanced re-cable) Audio-gd NFB-10ES   Macbook Pro *nhat_thanh* Audio Technica AD2000 (Cardas recable) Head Direct RE262 Sennheiser IE7   Nuforce uDac   *Noodleday* Audio Technica ath-w1000 Sennheiser hd600 Westone um2       *Nuwidol* JH JH13 Pro W/TWag Ultimate Ears UE700 Hifiman HE6 Hifiman HE4 Hifiman RE-272 Hifiman RE-262 Hifiman HM-601 RSA Protector   iPod Touch 4G *P4Z* Audio Technica ATH-AD2000     Sansa Fuze (Rockboxed) *parafeed* Beyerdynamic T1 Sennheiser HD 800 JVC HA-DX1000 Halcyon DIY tube amp DIY AD1865 SE tube DAC Logitech Transporter and Touch *Parrots* JH13 JH16 Westone ES5 Triple Fi 10 pro custom reshelled Westone 3 Earsonics SM3 Monster miles Davis tribute Monster turbine pro coppers, Monster beats tour (control talk) Klipsch custom 3 Klipsch image x10i Sennheiser IE8 Crystal Piccolino (cable) TWAg OM (cable) Alo Rx Ibasso D4 Ibasso PB2     *pcf*         *Ra97oR* Audio Technica ATH-AD1000PRM Audio Technica ATH-WS70 Ultimate Ears triple.fi 10 (Crystalline pure silver re-cable) iBasso D2+     *rTyler*         *sekcgagdetman*         *severanth* Sennheiser HD 650 (balanced cable) RSA SR-71B   ipod classic ipod touch
Mac Air with Amarra running iTunes 
 *shaunybaby* Sennheiser HD 650 Grado 225i       *smial1966* Audeze LCD-2 ALO MKII RSA The Shadow Meier Corda Stepdance TTVJ Portable (Slim) Decware Zen Head Yamamoto HA-02 fi-Quest Grace m903   Cypher Labs AlgoRHythm Solo *Somnambulist*       Nationite S:flo 2 *soozieq**         *szlf619* shure scl5 klipsch x10i       *TomForshaw* Alessandro MS1 AMB Mini3 Millett Minimax Hybrid AMB Gamma 2   *tommyjp* klipsh s4       *tranhieu* AKG K1000 B22 (Balanced) Buffalo 24 DAC (tube-i-zator output stage)   *tuahogary* Panasonic HJE900 Sony MDR-EX1000 JVC FX700 Radius DDM Final Audio Design 1601SB Ortofon e-Q7       *tws1*         *tyoung8*         *Type35* AKG K702 Nuforce Icon HDP     *vkvedam* Denon AH-A100 Shure E500 iBasso D10 Neco V2   Macbook Pro 17" Onkyo ND-S1 *zenpunk* Fostex T50RP (Modded) Sennheiser HD650 AGK K702 Ultrasone Pro 900 Grado SR225i JVC DX1000 Westone 3 JVC FX500 Denon C750 Meier Concerto Darkvoice 336SE Meier Stagedac Onkyo NDS1 +iPod Touch 4G *zychan1*


----------



## jr41

Tables, Chairs and People I called Crystals of London today to confirm how many tables and chairs we'll need. They have a total of *36 tables; 22 rectangular (5' * 2.5') and 14 round (4' diameter)*, so I've asked for all of them. I've also asked for 75 chairs.
   
That should be more than enough tables, but where possible please can I ask you to occupy half a table to ensure there's enough room for those with larger gear. Thanks.
   
We have an approx. total of 70 people attending the meet, 54 head-fi'ers and 16 +1s. Approx. 25 people will be coming to the meal after the meet.
   
 Times We have the room from 1000 till 1800.
We'll need 30mins to arrange tables etc., 
   
*T**hose bringing larger kit should arrive at 1030 to setup.*
   
*Everyone else should arrive at 1100 onward.*
   
*We'll probably need to start packing up at around 1700.*
   
 Equipment Excluding the equipment being brought by suppliers we'll have around

 107 Headphones
 44 Amps
 11 DACs
 21 Sources
   
 Meal If you're coming to the meal after the meet,
   
*the table is booked for 1930*
   
Organic Pizza House
100 Pitshanger Lane
 Ealing
 LONDON
 W5 1QX
   
 Other points of note *Please can everyone bring a power gang* - one with enough sockets for all your kit, plus 1 (in case we need to daisy chain).
   
Please review the rules post at the beginning of the thread and pay particular attention to the hygiene guidelines and rules around respect for each others kit.
   
Lastly, but certainly not least,
   
_Thank you to everyone who is coming along. It should be a really great day and I'm looking forward to meeting all of you!_​


----------



## Somnambulist

Cheers for that, makes it far easier to know who I'll be pestering!


----------



## Parafeed

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> Who's bringing what​ This is the final attendee and gear listing


 

 jr41, can you add the rest of my gear to your grid now that I've finalized what I'm bringing, please.
   
  Amp: Halcyon DIY tube amp
  Source: Logitech Transporter and Touch, DIY AD1865 SE tube DAC
   
  Hopefully, I'll be parked next to Antistase so I'll have access to his CD80 if people have a disc to spin or don't care for my music library. With a bit of luck and subject to 3G availability, I'll also be able to stream Spotify via the Squeezeboxes.


----------



## Nuwidol

I'll also be bringing a loaner of the new Hifiman HE-500. For those of you who don't know. Its almost an HE-6 but can be driven by an iPod (93db, 38 Ohm)
   
  I'm listening to them now. You know, just to burn them in


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





nuwidol said:


> I'm listening to them now. You know, just to burn them in


 


  Lol, whatever you say, just don't accidently forget to bring them


----------



## Somnambulist

Not sure if I missed this, and I didn't see any mention of food being available, but I assume it's okay to bring along some lunch?


----------



## zenpunk

Good points. I was so enthralled by the meet and the equipments I didn't even think about food and drinks. Should will also bring drinks. I mean soft drinks not White Lightning or Tennents Extra....:rolleyes:


----------



## jr41

No food is being supplied during the meet. I plan to bring along a packed lunch as I don't know what will be available within the vacinity of the venue.
   
  I can't imagine people bringing their own food along will be a problem, so long as we're careful not to make a mess and tidy up after ourselves.


----------



## tws1

What were you doing up at 5-52am to post the last?! (Edit: OK, all the times are wrong for UK'ers, wow....)
   
  Looks like it is going to be a great day, look at that gear list! I feel really guilty I can't bring anything, so I'll try to mingle as much as I can! Everyone likes a good chat!
   
  See you all Saturday!


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





tws1 said:


> What were you doing up at 5-52am to post the last?! (Edit: OK, all the times are wrong for UK'ers, wow....)
> 
> Looks like it is going to be a great day, look at that gear list! I feel really guilty I can't bring anything, so I'll try to mingle as much as I can! Everyone likes a good chat!
> 
> See you all Saturday!


 

 You can bring a packet of salt & vinegar crisps please. I may get peckish


----------



## Somnambulist

Ah bugger, I literally cannot leave work till 1pm, so I'll just eat on the train. I was hoping to get out at 11-12pm so I wouldn't get there with only 2-3 hours left, but that's how it's going to be. Ah well, hopefully most of you will have listened to all the things you wanted to hear at that point and will have moved onto the 'unexpected surprises' part, so I'll be furiously leaping between tables like a man possessed.


----------



## jr41

*@tws1*
  I've been off work this week with a bad cold (there seems to be a lot of it going around at the moment), and so organising the last few bits n bobs of the meet has served as a welcome distraction. Though rest assured, I was not up at 0525 this morning!
   
  (For those worried about catching it, I think I'm over the worst of it and hope to be better by the weekend.)
   
  Please don't feel guilty about not bringing anything, the meet is for everyone to have a nice time - regardless of who's bringing what.
   
  Oh, and make sure they're Walkers Salt and Vinegar - there's really no substitute!


----------



## cn11

Somebody should make sure to bring some antiseptic wipes, for all the sick ones!!


----------



## EddieE

Don't want to state the obvious (which I obviously am) but washing hands before using others gear (especially after eating food) is a must.
   
  Sorry, don't want to sound like anyone's mum, just though it was best to be safe rather than sorry!


----------



## tranhieu

and dont bring food, especially liquid near anyone's gear. Mine is uncased so I'm very cautious about this.
  oh, and i'm thinkin about bringin my M3 + S11.


----------



## jr41

All good points! The pads for my HD 650s are hanging from the laundry line gently swaying in the breeze, after giving them a good wash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*@tranhieu*
  Please bring your M3 and S11! I'm planning to build one soon - just reading through past build threads, etc., so I'd love to see how you've built yours.


----------



## Parafeed

Quote: 





tranhieu said:


> and dont bring food, especially liquid near anyone's gear. Mine is uncased so I'm very cautious about this.


 


 Don't wish to be a party pooper, but I hope whatever it is that you have uncased, is not supplied by mains voltage. You really don't want to get sued when someone sticks a finger where they shouldn't.  Due to prior experience having "exhibited" bread-boarded circuits, I'm only too well aware of the danger, (even when you stick a great big sign in red, "Danger, High Voltage, Do not touch!", in front of the item), I'd advise the organizers to be very strict on this - no exposed electronics supplied by mains electricity! And at a minimum any DIY'd equipment should have been PAT tested to ensure a satisfactory case earth!


----------



## jr41

You make a good point Parafeed, this is something that was briefly discussed earlier on in the thread - see page 3.
   
  For safety reasons any mains connected electronics needs to be housed in a suitable enclosure which is properly earthed.


----------



## Parafeed

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> You make a good point Parafeed, this is something that was briefly discussed earlier on in the thread - see page 3.


 

 Sorry, hadn't read that.
   
  Unfortunately, some people just cant help themselves. I'm reminded of the f'wit who stuck his finger in the "flame" of a DIY'd plasma tweeter, (without a mesh guard), ....... "to find out just how hot, hot is"! If people can, they will! LOL.


----------



## tranhieu

I would not be surprised if someone wanna touch the heatsink to find out how hot it is, but touching the exposed top of the caps is another story. But it wont be lethal though, unless they trip then fall onto the amp and lie there for the rest of the meet.
  Perhaps i will put all the psu components into a carton box, people can look at the innard but touching is out of the question.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

My amp is enclosed and all properly grounded, but I don't mind opening it up on the off chance that anyone wants to see my shoddy (yet safe ultimately safe) handiwork.
   
  Not sure if anyone's interested, but I'll have my brank-spanking new Nintendo 3DS with me if anyone wants to see what autosterescopic 3D looks like. Not much good as a source, though.


----------



## tuahogary

I'm interested in the 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never had a taste of autostereoscopic 3D before


----------



## EddieE

Yeah definitely want to see the 3DS in action... from what I though the battery won't last the meet though


----------



## TomForshaw

tranhieu - another request for the M3! I'd love to have a listen!


----------



## Parafeed

Quote: 





tranhieu said:


> Perhaps i will put all the psu components into a carton box, people can look at the innard but touching is out of the question.


 


 I do not wish to be disrespectful to either you or the people attending this meet, but really, if we are talking about mains or HT it needs to be in a metal enclosure which is earthed, not a carton. It's not a DIY ONLY meet, where everyone can be expected to have a certain level of understanding. There are +1's (ie. general public, not even headphone enthusiasts) attending. I've no idea what (if any) agreement Zainul has signed for the hire of the venue, or who has responsibility if anything "untoward" should happen, however unlikely, but having been on the receiving end of foolishness from people who should have known better, when something is quite clearly labelled as being dangerous with a metal fire-guard pressed into service in front of it to stop people getting close, and as soon as my back was turned there were 2 people behind the fire-guard "for a better look". You might think that someone needs to lie of top of your PSU for the day, but what you are not taking into account is circumstances beyond your control. eg. the person having a pacemaker. Safety first!


----------



## tranhieu

Quote: 





parafeed said:


> I do not wish to be disrespectful to either you or the people attending this meet, but really, if we are talking about mains or HT it needs to be in a metal enclosure which is earthed, not a carton. It's not a DIY ONLY meet, where everyone can be expected to have a certain level of understanding. There are +1's (ie. general public, not even headphone enthusiasts) attending. I've no idea what (if any) agreement Zainul has signed for the hire of the venue, or who has responsibility if anything "untoward" should happen, however unlikely, but having been on the receiving end of foolishness from people who should have known better, when something is quite clearly labelled as being dangerous with a metal fire-guard pressed into service in front of it to stop people getting close, and as soon as my back was turned there were 2 people behind the fire-guard "for a better look". You might think that someone needs to lie of top of your PSU for the day, but what you are not taking into account is circumstances beyond your control. eg. the person having a pacemaker. Safety first!


 
  Then perhaps I might need to save my b22 for next time then. Anyone mind sharing a DAC for my M3? Since my DAC and its PSU are all exposed lol.
  But I will have to bring my b22, b24, and k1000 along anyways, so if anyone wants to have a listen can wait till the end of the meet when there are less people around.
 I didn't expect there are some people who even try to touch mains connected circuit regardless of the warning. But if that's the case then it can't be helped.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





tranhieu said:


> Anyone mind sharing a DAC for my M3? Since my DAC and its PSU are all exposed lol.


 

 What's your source?


----------



## tranhieu

Quote: 





mrq said:


> What's your source?


 

 Buffalo 24


----------



## TomForshaw

You can share my Gamma 2 if you like - that'd be AMB-tastic


----------



## jr41

Hi tranhieu,
   
  I'm as keen to hear your B22 as anyone, but the points Parafeed makes are absolutely right.
   
  By all means bring it along but please can I ask that it remains disconnected from the mains, unless we get the opportunity - as you've suggested - to safely run it without the risk of anyone unwittingly electrocuting themselves!
   
  Many thanks.


----------



## tranhieu

Quote: 





tomforshaw said:


> You can share my Gamma 2 if you like - that'd be AMB-tastic


 


  Thanks for the offer. The friend that's coming with me agreed to share his udac but will surely give your y2 a try! I was tempted long time ago but in the end decided that I need a balanced source 
  I will bring my b22 along since I will stay in London for a few days and cannot live without it


----------



## JoetheArachnid

For those on foot:
   

   
  As someone else picked up on, the western central line and therefore Hanger Lane are shut for the weekend, so the next nearest station is Park Royal. This shows what seems to be the best foot route to the venue from there. There is apparently an underpass for the A40 from the station, and from there it's fairly straightforward.


----------



## Somnambulist

Yep. That's the route I plotted. If people are feeling lazy or are weighed down by gear, the 226 bus stop is to the right when you come out of the underpass/go over the railway bridge, and follows exactly the same route you'd take if you were going on foot. The road is bus only once it goes past the roundabout. I believe they are scheduled once every 10 minutes.


----------



## EddieE

If you got the central line as far as it goes (Marble Arch I think?) a replacement bus service would take over as well, free of charge, or at least that's the general routine for tube engineering works. That was my plan, but looking at that foot route it looks like quite a nice one with some greenery around so I may do that instead.
   
  Got to say I'm hugely looking forward to this now. See you all there!


----------



## soozieq

It's bad luck that they've scheduled engineering weeks for this particular weekend. But the walk from Park Royal is only about half a mile, so not too bad if it's not pissing down with rain of course.


----------



## soozieq

I mean engineering _works - _not engineering weeks!
   
   
  Couldn't edit the post because I got this stupid message....
   
*Fatal error*: Call to a member function isPubliclyVisible() on a non-object in*/var/www/sites/huddler/releases/10667e80344bd0b046675181ef92e746b3d0dcc7/forum/class-forumapi.php* on line *481*


----------



## vkvedam

If I am driving is it gonna be a problem? Just wanted to check..
   
  Cheers...


----------



## EddieE

No not at all, they're just doing work on the London Underground Central Line west of Marble Arch - it won't affect any other kind of transport.


----------



## jr41

Well, after a thankfully easy drive into central London I'm at the hotel. Now for a bit of a look around to see where everything is. I'll report back anything of note!

 Is anyone else staying in London tonight? If so, and you fancy a couple of drinks, just shout. I plan to find a nice pub/bar too...

 See you all tomorrow, and don't forget those multi-plugs!


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> Well, after a thankfully easy drive into central London I'm at the hotel. Now for a bit of a look around to see where everything is. I'll report back anything of note!
> 
> Is anyone else staying in London tonight? If so, and you fancy a couple of drinks, just shout. I plan to find a nice pub/bar too...
> 
> See you all tomorrow, and don't forget those multi-plugs!


 

 Where you are located? My work place is in central London, just off  Oxford Street.


----------



## jr41

The Premier Inn, adjacent to Hanger Lane Tube Station (- which I guess isn't actually Central London!) I'm happy to hop on the tube if necessary, though it'd be nice to find somewhere which isn't totally rammed so people can have a conversation 

 It's an easy walk to get to Crystals from Park Royal tube station. Take the Western Avenue station exit and turn right. You'll see steps/a slope leading down to an underpass which takes you under the main road.

 At the other end of the underpass head straight on, you'll walk over a foot bridge with white railing and overhead lighting. At the end of the footbridge you'll come to an opening, you'll see the large 'DIAGEO' building in front of you.

 Take a left, which takes you under a road bridge. Then you're in Park Royal. Follow the cycle/foot path along a bit and you'll see the path runs parallel to a road with bus stops on (this is roughly adjacent to the large building after the DIAGEO building).

 Join the path next to this road and this takes you down to the road which comes out literally next to Crystals of London.

 It's a 10min walk at a reasonable pace.


----------



## Somnambulist

Thanks for fleshing the route out a bit. Currently having a good old rummage trying to find the Westone box with some tips in (already got my UE ones but want to have my bases covered), proving elusive so far. I'm not too clued up on Meet etiquette, but are people generally cool with tips being shared as long as they're given the antiseptic wipe treatment before/after use?


----------



## anoobis

So close now, you must all be excited! I'm very much looking forward to reading the impressions though I shan't be at the meet.


 If I may ask a favour; should the opportunity arise, I'd like to see what anyone has to say about Beyer DT150/250 (especially compared to HD650) and impressions of (Audio-gd) Wolfson vs Sabre. Given the expected gear, I doubt I'll get anywhere with this but I'm sure there'll be some great posts of what does turn up.

 Enjoy the meet everyone


----------



## 120717

I'm hoping someone at the meet with soldering/DIY skills could help me with reterminating my AD2000s.
   
  I am willing to cover costs for the connector/solder used, etc.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Somnambulist

The hour draws close, look forward to seeing everybody mid-afternoon tomorrow. Gutted I'll miss the first few hours but that's life... oh and it's supposed to shower tomorrow at some point, so take a brolly if you're not driving!


----------



## Ra97oR

Time to pack up everythng. Looking forward to see everyone there.


----------



## Bizzel

I'm off, see you all in a while!


----------



## pcf

Last minute request- I am bringing my Grado PS-1. Can I share amps and sources with someone?
  Thanks!
  Paul


----------



## cn11

I'm off in a few as well. See everyone a little after lunch time. 
   
  This will be awesome I'm sure!


----------



## Fing

Is there still room there for me to set up my amps?
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Severanth

Good to have met so many of you.  Was a real pleasure all.  
  
 Thanks again to Amp City, keep at it fellas you are doing well, and the organisers of course we are in your debt.
  
 Thoroughly enjoyed listening to so much quality kit.  The Stax for me were particularly impressive.  Plenty of amazing hardware.  
  
 Best listening experience was with Goeff thank you.  (hope I spelt your name right).
  
 I imagine there will be impressions thread up so will wait for that.


----------



## Bizzel

I started up the impression thread here: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/547381/uk-national-meet-2011-impressions-02-04-11


----------



## jr41

Thanks for setting up the impressions thread Bizzel.
   
  Don't forget everyone,
   
  You can still donate to the RNID via the justgiving page:
   
http://www.justgiving.com/uk-head-fi-meet-2011
   
  Thanks to everyone who came along and made it such a great day!


----------

